# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  البرنامج الرائع Free Download Manager 3.9.7 build 1625 عملاق تحميل الملفات

## ايجى ستارز

HijackThis 2.0.5 Beta
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
380KB   
ان برنامج HijackThis هو أداة تستخدم لايقاف عمل البرامج الخبيثة وبرامج التجسس التي يمكن ان يكون قد تم زرعها في جهازك من احد المخترقين فهو يعطيك 
القدرة على ايقاف هذه البرامج المؤذية
ان HijackThis من أقوى الأدوات المستخدمة فى مكافحة التجسس خاصة للمحترفين.. وأهم ما يميز هذا البرنامج هو أنه يتيح لك الكشف عن البرامج الضارة  
وتعطيلهم .. وما يعيب البرنامج هو أنه صالح للمحترفين بمعنى أن المبتدأين سيواجهون صعوبة فى فهم كيفية عمله وتشغيله.. ويمتاز البرنامج بأنه يعرض  
الإضافات عبر المتصفح وبرامج بدء التشغيل والعمليات الجارية تكون فى الخلفية .. بالإضافة إلى أن يتضمن ميزة الإصلاح ويقوم بحفظ نسخ إحتياطية منه والبرنامج 
يعمل بنسبة 99% فى جميع الحالات .. 
HijackThis inspects your computers browser and operating system settings to generate a log file of the current state of your computer. Using HijackThis you can selectively remove unwanted settings and files from your computer. Because the settings identified in a HijackThis log file can belong to both legitimate software and unwanted malware, it is important to use extreme caution when choosing to removing anything using HijackThis. HijackThis also comes with a process manager, HOSTS file editor, and alternate data stream scanner.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

MediaPortal 1.13.0
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
147.87MB   
قم بتحويل حاسوبك إلى مركز وسائط عديده متقدم
يقوم MediaPortal بتحويل حاسوبك إلى مركز وسائط عديده متقدم ويعطيك إمكانية الاستماع إلى موسيقاك المفضله والراديو ومشاهدة فيديوهاتك والDVDS الخاصه بك والإطلاع وجدولة وتسجيل البث المباشر للتلفاز وأكثر.
إنك تحصل على MediaPortal مجانا والأفضل من كل ذلك أنه ذو محتوى مفتوح وهذا يعني أن أي شخص يمكنه المساهمه في تطوير MediaPortal أو تعديله من أجل احتياجاتهم الخاصه  
Use your big television screen as Smart TV now! Just connect your computer and run MediaPortal, the open source media center. Tune to regular TV and radio channels, watch or listen to online media, enjoy your own media files or comfortably browse the web while sitting on your couch. Features:   Watch and record TV Watch videos and DVDs Listen to music Listen to broadcast and web radio stations View the TV guide on any PC in your home Movie covers and details are automatically downloaded from IMDB (Internet Movie Database) View all your artists, albums, tracks, CDs, DVDs or playlists, with album art and artist images Enjoy audio visualizations Stream throughout your home via any PC client connected to the MediaPortal TV server View pictures and slideshows Check weather reports, your RSS feeds or Wikipedia on your TV screen Browse the huge plug-in archive Choose from a variety of looks, styles and interfaces to suit your taste      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

ManyCam Free 5.0.5.2
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
56.92MB   
الاصدار الاخير من برنامج الكاميرا الوهميه ماني كام,مع برنامجManyCam v3.1.60 يمكنك ان تضيف الي كاميرا الويب الكثير والكثير من الاضافات الرائعه
يمكنك اضافة نص كتابي او رسوم متحركه او اي تاثيرات جميله علي كاميرا الويب .
والرائع في برنامج ManyCam v3.1.41 انك ممكن ان تكلم اكثر من شخص بكاميرا الويب في نفس الوقت مستخدما Skype, MSN, وايضا Youtube.اضف الالاف من التاثيرات الجميله علي كاميرا الويب الخاصه بك مع البرنامج الرائع ماني كام.
غير في وجهك غير لون عينيك غير في اي حاجه فيك وكانك مش انت . ضيف ايضا اي تاثيرات صوتيه علي الكاميرا . ستجد الكثير في هذا البرنامج الرائع.البرنامج يعمل علي جميع اصدارات الويندوز.  
Use your webcam with many applications simultaneously. Use Skype, MSN, Ustream, and many other webcam and audio applications at the same time. You can also do the same with virtual audio sound driver. Add amazing microphone audio effects to your broadcast. Use voice changer technology to disguise your voice for a screencast voice over, make people laugh, or use it to trick your friends and family. ManyCam is also able to make your microphone & headset audio quality sound better than most normal audio drivers. Draw over your video window. Use built in image editing software to draw over or add text to your live video broadcast. Draw over your video while in Skype, Youtube, or any other video software. Just add ManyCam as your video source for any app! Screencast your desktop Record your desktop and save the video to your hard drive. You can also screencast live to live video chat services like Ustream, Justin.tv, Skype, and more. Use ManyCam as your video source on Youtube to record a video of your desktop. Picture in Picture Broadcast "pnp" or picture in picture video with ManyCam. Screencast your desktop while showing yourself in a smaller video window within that window. Picture in picture is useful for video demonstrations on webcam and live shows. Turn your computer into live news studio with ManyCam's pnp feature. Switch between different video sources. Go to the ManyCam Studio Pro tab to quickly switch between video sources. ManyCam Studio Pro allows up to 6 video sources and the ability to cut or slowly transition between different sources. Use the ManyCam pull-down menu in the source window to add another camera, still image, photo snapshot, a pre-recorded video, and even a desktop screencast as your video source. Turn your computer into a Pro live video production studio with ManyCam. Create your own custom webcam effects. Make custom webcam face effects, eye effects, mouth effects, hair effects and any other type of webcam graphic. Share the custom effect with the rest of the ManyCam community or keep it for yourself.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Realtek AC&#39;97 Driver A4.06
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
17.87MB   
 تعريف Realtek AC97 الشهير , الكودك المسجل رسمياً لتعريف الصوت من Realtek هذا التعريف مخصص لانظمة Win98/Me/2000/XP, في حالة عمل فورمات وتركيب نسخة ويندوز جديدة وعدم وجود تعريف للصوت فتنصيب برنامج Realtek AC97 هو الحل لتعريف الصوت في النظام 
Realtek Drivers and codecs for Realteks series of audio chipsets for motherboards.     The package includes: Driver/Application Setup Program RtlRack for Win98/Me/2000/XP and AvRack for Win95/NT4 Realtek Sound Effect Manager  (DirectX 8 is required to enable advanced features.)   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

7-Zip 15.12 (32-bit)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
1.04MB   
برنامج قوي في ضغط مختلف أنواع الملفات و بعد الضغط تصبح بامتداد 7z كما يتيح لك البرنامج دعم و فتح جميع الملفات المضغوطة ببرامج ضغط أخرى و من بينها RAR و ZIP و ISO كما يعتبر البرنامج من أقوى برامج الضغط مفتوحة المصدر و هو برنامج مجاني بالكامل و منافس لبرنامج الوينرار و الوينزيب باعتماده على خوارزميات LZMA في ضغط الملفات لأقصى درجة ممكنة و هذا آخر إصدار للبرنامج لحد الآن و بعدة تحسينات جديدة. 
7-Zip is a file archiver with a high compression ratio. The main features of 7-Zip are: High compression ratio in new 7z format with LZMA compression Supported packing / unpacking formats: 7z, ZIP, GZIP, BZIP2 and TAR Supported formats for unpacking only: ARJ, CAB, CHM, CPIO, DEB, DMG, HFS, ISO, LZH, LZMA, MSI, NSIS, RAR, RPM, UDF, WIM, XAR and Z. Compression ratio for ZIP and GZIP formats: 2-10 % better than the ratio provided by PKZip and WinZip Strong AES-256 encryption in 7z and ZIP formats Self-extracting capability for 7z format Integration with Windows Shell Powerful File Manager Powerful command line version Plugin for FAR Manager Localizations for 74 languages This is the 32-bit version.      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

7-Zip 15.12 (64-bit)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
1.30MB   
برنامج قوي في ضغط مختلف أنواع الملفات و بعد الضغط تصبح بامتداد 7z كما يتيح لك البرنامج دعم و فتح جميع الملفات المضغوطة ببرامج ضغط أخرى و من بينها RAR و ZIP و ISO كما يعتبر البرنامج من أقوى برامج الضغط مفتوحة المصدر و هو برنامج مجاني بالكامل و منافس لبرنامج الوينرار و الوينزيب باعتماده على خوارزميات LZMA في ضغط الملفات لأقصى درجة ممكنة و هذا آخر إصدار للبرنامج لحد الآن و بعدة تحسينات جديدة. 
7-Zip is a file archiver with a high compression ratio. The main features of 7-Zip are: High compression ratio in new 7z format with LZMA compression Supported packing / unpacking formats: 7z, ZIP, GZIP, BZIP2 and TAR Supported formats for unpacking only: ARJ, CAB, CHM, CPIO, DEB, DMG, HFS, ISO, LZH, LZMA, MSI, NSIS, RAR, RPM, UDF, WIM, XAR and Z. Compression ratio for ZIP and GZIP formats: 2-10 % better than the ratio provided by PKZip and WinZip Strong AES-256 encryption in 7z and ZIP formats Self-extracting capability for 7z format Integration with Windows Shell Powerful File Manager Powerful command line version Plugin for FAR Manager Localizations for 74 languages This is the 64-bit version.      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

ACDSee 19.1.0.419
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
87.83MB   
برنامج جميل جدا في عرض الصور الرقمية و أرشفتها و تحريرها و الادارة الكاملة لها بحيث يمكنك الآن استعراض صورك بطريقة جميلة و التحكم في خصائص العرض مثل تكبير و تصغير الصور و قلبها على الجهات الأربعة كما يوفر لك امكانية ارشفتها بطريقة مميزة حتلى يسهل الوصول اليها و هو يعرض محتوى المجلد الذي يحتوي على الصور العناء في الدخول الى المجلد لمعرفة محتواه و ايضا البرنامج يتيح لك تحرير الصور و اضافة بعض التعديلات و التأثيرات الجميلة للتتحصل على صورة أكثر اشراقا و وضوحا و البرنامج يدعم جميع امتدادات الصور، يمكنك تحميل نسختك المجانية بآخر اصدار. 
ACDSee - the most powerful photo manager around is now even faster. Way faster. No other photo software saves you so much time. Enjoy the freedom to find, organize and edit your photos faster, easier and with better results than ever before. Instantly share your pictures online or on your cell phone. Create quality prints or Flash and PDF slideshows.     It's hard to believe that managing digital images can be so quick and easy, but with ACDSee, it is. As a media browser for your Windows&#194;® folder system, ACDSee's superfast navigation pane lets you browse and view your picture collections right away. Compare multiple images side-by-side. Save time and select photo files by criteria. Or see all your images at once. ACDSee digital photo software supports over 50 popular photo and multimedia formats. This download is for a 30 day trial.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Apache OpenOffice 4.1.2
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
134.26MB   
مع برنامج OpenOfficeorg المنافس القوى جدا للبرنامج المشهور مجموعه ميكروسوفت اوفيس المعروفه لنا جميعا البرنامج يشبه الاوفيس بنسبه كبيره جدا جدا ولكن من اهم المزايا فيه انه لايحتاج الى اى ترخيص حيث انه من البرامج مفتوحه المصدر التى يمكن ان يتم استخدمها فى مقهى الانترنت والشركات التى تحتاج بشده الى برامج للكتابه لايختلاف فى الاستخدام عن الاوفي كثيرا والتجربه خير دليل 
OpenOffice.org is the leading open-source office software suite for word processing, spreadsheets, presentations, graphics, databases and more. It is available in many languages and works on all common computers. Great software OpenOffice.org is the result of over twenty years' software engineering. Designed from the start as a single piece of software, it has a consistency other products cannot match. A completely open development process means that anyone can report bugs, request new features, or enhance the software. Easy to use OpenOffice.org is easy to learn, and if you're already using another office software package, you'll take to OpenOffice.org straight away. Our world-wide native-language community means that OpenOffice.org is probably available and supported in your own language. ... And it's free Best of all, OpenOffice.org can be downloaded and used entirely free of any licence fees. OpenOffice.org is released under the LGPL licence. This means you may use it for any purpose - domestic, commercial, educational, public administration. Note: As of April 2011, commercial development of OpenOffice.org project has been terminated. The code was contributed to the Apache Software Foundation, where volunteers continue to develop it. LibreOffice, a fork of OpenOffice is now available for download here .         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

LeechGet 2009 Version 2.1
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
2.91MB   
 يعد من برامج ادارة تحميل الملفات المميزة باستخدامه واجهة جميلة للغاية و شبيهة بتلك الخاصة بميكروسوفت أوت لوك . البرنامج يعمل بتناسق وتكامل تام مع انترنت اكسبلورر مما يسمح لك بأن تبدأ و تدير التحميل بسهولة كبيرة. 
يدعم البرنامج استكمال التحميل المتقطع و توقيف و ايقاف التحميل بصورة اوتماتيكية. كما و يسمح لك البرنامج بتحميل موقع بأكمله بما يحتويه من سكريبتات و صور في وقت قصير للغاية. البرنامج يحتوي على العديد من المميزات الاخرى. 
LeechGet is a download manager that uses a very nice, modern, Microsoft Outlook-like user interface and seamlessly integrates into Internet Explorer, allowing you to easily start and manage your downloads. In addition, LeechGet provides many features, such a automatic downloading, resume of broken downloads, a download timer, automatic hang-up and shutdown and more. A built-in web parser lets you download complete website with all images and scripts in no time. LeechGet also provides a history of your downloaded files, sorted by day, week and month. Additional features include a file drop icon, a speed monitor and much more. It's the ideal download manager for daily or infrequent use to make your downloads easier, faster and more colourful. It's genuinely free for private use, too.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Nokia PC Suite 7.1.180.94
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
64.81MB   
تستطيع من خلال البرنامج اضافه كل شىء من برامج - نغمات - ثيمات تستطيع تعديل على مقاطع الصوتية ومقاطع فيديو ويمكنك كذالك التحويل بواسطة البرنامج ونقل الملفات من حاسوبك ألى جوالك نوكيا بكل سهولة ويمكنك نسخ جهات الأتصال وأنشاء نسخة أحتياطة من جوالك وأسترجاعها بكل سهولة 
Nokia PC Suite allows you to access your Nokia phone from your computer for a variety of tasks: Connecting your computer to the internet with the help of your phone Updating phone software and applications Transferring personal data such as picture or video files between your phone and your computer Synchronizing and managing contact and calendar entries Sharing information with Lotus Notes Creating multimedia message on your desktop and sending them through your phone         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## king of royal

استمر اخى فى المزيد 
بارررك الله فيك

----------


## king of royal

استمر اخى فى المزيد  بارررك الله فيك

----------


## king of royal

تسلم اخى الكريم.........

----------


## king of royal

استمر اخى فى المزيد  بارررك الله فيك

----------


## king of royal

*​*استمر اخى فى المزيد  بارررك الله فيك

----------


## king of royal

باااارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## ايجى ستارز

ratDVD 0.78.1444
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
4.51MB   
هو برنامج يقوم علي تشغيل جميع انواع المالتي ميديا من الافلام و الاغاني و ملفات الفيديو و الصوتيات المختلفه بمختلف صيغها
كما يتمتع البرنامج بخاصيه تشغيل القنوات المشفره علي جهازك الخاص و الاف المحطات الاذاعيه الشهيره
ستخرج الافلام والفيديو من الدي في دي يعني لو عندك فليم dvd وتود ان تحول صيغته مثلاً إلى ملف فيديو او إلى ملف صوتي هذا البرنامج الخارق قادر على ذلك فهو يحول صيغ الفيديو التالية MPEG4, rip DVD to DivX, rip DVD to AVI, WMV, ASF, VOB, MOV, MPEG-1, MPEG-2, RM, 3GP, 3GP2, DAT, XviD, Apple TV video إلى فيديو DVD عالي الجودة وبسرعة ايضاً فائقة كما تستخرج ملفات الصوت من اي فيديو دي في دي DVD بنفس الطريقة فهو يستخرج الصيغ التالية من صيغ الصوت MP3, WAV, WMA, AAC, AC3, M4A, AU, MP2, OGG من اي فلم DVD يعني يمكنك حفظ صوت الممثل وما تشوف صويته او لو عجبتك اغنيه فيديو كليب وتود ان تجعلها اغنية صوتية فقط هذا البرنامج كفيل بذلك يحول الفيديو إلى صوت بسرعة البرق كما يقوم البرنامج بتحويل فيديو DVD ليعمل على مشغل الملتميديا iPod سوء ملفات صوتية او فيديو بالنسق التالي iPod MPEG4, MP3, M4A, AAC فالبرنامج يحول الفيديو والصوت ليعمل على الكمبيوتر او على سيدي خارجي او على المشغلات التالية PSP, iPod, iRiver PMP, Archos AV500, Archos AV700, Creative Zen, والبرنامج كبير ومتوافق مع Windows 98/Me/2000/2003/XP, Windows Vista
مميزات آخري للبرنامج
1-داعم لكثر من اللغات من ضمنها اللغه العربيه.
2-يتمتع بواجهه انسيابيه سهله الاستخدام.
3-صغير الحجم بالنسبه لبرامج تشغيل ملفات الفيديو و الصوتيات.
4-طارد للفيروسات و غير ناقل لملفات التجسس.
5-نسخه البرنامج كامله لا تحتاج لاي مفاتيح لتشغيلها. 
Downloading movies, even DVD rips never really works out as planned. RatDVD helps. RatDVD allows you to keep the full DVD feature set and watch it on any DVD player - without losing any features of the original DVD. That is what RatDVD can do for you. RatDVD takes a full featured DVD-9 movie and puts it into a highly compressed .RatDVD container format file of about 1.x GB in size while preserving all the features of the original DVD such as: Full anamorphic picture, 16:9, 4:3, Pan/Scan, WideScreen, Lettorbox based on original DVD video content. Support for full seamless branching, 9 multiple video angles, 32 subpictures, 8 audio channels, etc. Keep movie versions (Directors Cut, Theatrical version, etc.), Alternate story endings, making of, visual commentary , cut scenes, animated anecdotes, etc. Keep or transcode multiple audio channels without detoriation loss by staying AC-3. Fully working original DVD menus, title navigation, quick seeking and bonus features. IMDB connected XML tagging scheme with automatic search for title, actors, directors, plot and DVD cover. RatDVD naming scheme automatically appends content based naming extensions to RatDVD files to allow for easy finding the content you want. Directly burn or create ISOs from the application. Reliable high quality, valid check-summed container. Display of tagging information in windows explorer Playback in the media centers, player of your choice High speed analyze mode with detailed information about DVD content for size prediction Optional, anonymous sharing of DVD analyze results Playback in wide variety of media centers and players         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Sandboxie 5.06
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
8.12MB   
يعتبر من البرامج النوعية لمكافحة الفيروسات ما يقوم به هو أنشاء مستوعب مغلق داخل الحاسوب يمكن تشغيل أي برنامج متصل بالشبكة من داخله واي ملف عادي او فيروس يحجز بداخل المستوعب ولا يصل الى نظام التشغيل ويتم التخلص من محتويات الساندبوكسي بكبسة زر ويتضمن البرنامج آلية لسحب الملفات الى خارج البرنامج وهذا مفيد لأستعادة الملفات المحملة والبرنامج سهل الأستعمال وخفيف على الحاسوب ومضمون . 
Tired of dealing with rogue software, spyware and malware? Spent too many hours removing unsolicited software? Worried about clicking unfamiliar Web links? Introducing Sandboxie: Sandboxie runs your programs in an isolated space which prevents them from making permanent changes to other programs and data in your computer. Benefits of the Isolated Sandbox Secure Web Browsing: Running your Web browser under the protection of Sandboxie means that all malicious software downloaded by the browser is trapped in the sandbox and can be discarded trivially. Enhanced Privacy: Browsing history, ******s, and cached temporary files collected while Web browsing stay in the sandbox and don't leak into Windows. Secure E-mail: Viruses and other malicious software that might be hiding in your email can't break out of the sandbox and can't infect your real system. Windows Stays Lean: Prevent wear-and-tear in Windows by installing software into an isolated sandbox.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

TeraCopy 2.3
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
2.55MB   
برنامج teracopy هو برنامج رائع واحترافى يساعدك فى تسريع عمليات نقل الملفات على الهارد ديسك بدون مشاكل واجهة متميزة وسهلة الاستخدام للبرنامج الرائع كما يمكنك ايقاف واستكمال النقل بإحترافية عالية 
TeraCopy is a compact program designed to copy and move files at the maximum possible speed, providing the user a lot of features: Copy files faster. TeraCopy uses dynamically adjusted buffers to reduce seek times. Asynchronous copy speeds up file transfer between two physical hard drives. Pause and resume file transfers. Pause copy process at any time to free up system resources and continue with a single click. Error recovery. In case of copy error, TeraCopy will try several times and in the worse case just skips the file, not terminating the entire transfer. Interactive file list. TeraCopy shows failed file transfers and lets you fix the problem and recopy only problem files. Shell integration. TeraCopy can completely replace Explorer copy and move functions, allowing you work with files as usual. Full Unicode support.      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Winamp 5.666 Full Build 3516
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
16.37MB   
برنامج ممتاز لتشغيل ملفات الوسائط المتعددت و الاستماع الى الراديو و مشاهدت القنوات التلفزيونية عن طريق الانترنت بحيث يمكنك تشغيل الفيديو و الملفات الصوتية بكل سهولة و هو يدعم العديد من امتدادات الصوت المعروفة و المتداولة و هي MP3, OGG, AAC, WAV, MOD, XM, S3M, IT, MIDI ..الى آخره من الامتدادات الأخرى و صيغ الفيديو التي يدعمها هي AVI, ASF, MPEG, NSV و البرنامج ايضا يوفر لك واجهات رائعة و جميلة يمكنك تغييرها بكل سهولة و البرنامج ايضا يوفر لك الأرشفة الصحيحة للفيديو و الملفات الصوتية للوصول اليها بسرعة كبيرة و الاستمتاع بها و البرنامج يعتبر من البرامج الشهيرة جدا في هذا المجال و التي نالة إعجاب مجموعة كبيرة من المستخدمين في العالم.    
Winamp is a skinnable, multi-format media player. Winamp supports a wide variety of contemporary and specialized music file formats, including MIDI, MOD, MPEG-1 audio layers 1 and 2, AAC, M4A, FLAC, WAV, OGG Vorbis, and Windows Media Audio. It supports gapless playback for MP3 and AAC, and Replay Gain for volume leveling across tracks. In addition, Winamp can play and import music from audio CDs, optionally with CD-Text, and can also burn music to CDs. Winamp supports playback of Windows Media Video and Nullsoft Streaming Video, as well as most of the video formats supported by Windows Media Player. 5.1 Surround sound is supported where formats and decoders allow. Winamp supports many types of streaming media: Internet radio, Internet telelvision, XM Satellite Radio, AOL video, Singingfish content, podcasts, and RSS media feeds. It also has extendable support for portable media players, and users can access their media libraries anywhere via internet connections. You can extend Winamp's functionality through the use of plug-ins, which are available on the Winamp site.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

WinDVD 11.7.0.2
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
127.49MB   
برنامج WinDVD تشغيل دي في دي اشهر مشغل الافلام والفيديو DVD في العالم. وكذالك هذا برنامج هو المشغل المختار من قبل أهم صانعي الكوميوتر مثل Dell, Fujitsu, Fujitsu Siemens, Gateway, HP, IBM, Medion, Sony, Toshiba و الكثيرين غيرهم.  
Watch your favorite DVDs on your home theater system, desktop or laptop PC, and enjoy crystal-clear pictures with top audio performance. With broad format support, state-of-the-art enhancement technologies and unique features for watching movies on the go, WinDVD offers the best entertainment experience. Enjoy standard DVDs at HD-quality with theater-like surround sound Watch movies wherever you are with battery optimization and TimeStretch playback Play movies in the most popular audio and video formats Instantly hide navigation controls for a clean, sleek look WinDVD includes support for: DVD-Video, DivX&#194;®, RealPlayer&#194;®, QuickTime&#194;®, Windows Media&#194;® and AVI support Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround Sound DTS&#194;® audio stereo support SRS audio virtual surround and headphone enhancements Battery optimization for laptops Advanced upscaling De-snow and De-block filters   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## لهلوبة الشرق

WinRAR 5.31 Beta 1   حمل من هنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5.1.43
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
11.84MB   
مضاد برامج التجسس وباتشات الهاكرز ودود البريد الالكتروني ويعتبر من اقوى برامج الحمايه في هذا المجال ..
ويعرف بامكانياته الخارقة في صيد ملفات التجسس وصد الكثير من الهجمات وهو برنامج متمكن وحاصل على جوائز عالمية تجعله الاول على البرامج الاخرى في نفس المجال البرنامج يحتوي على جدار ناري قوي جدا ضد كل انواع الهجمات ويحتوي ايضا على محرك بحث قوي يشمل كل صغيرة وكبيرة في الجهاز يعني من الان انسى ملفات التجسس نهائيا
يستخدم AVG Anti-Spyware لاكتشاف وازالة مختلف أنواع ملفات التجسس على الكومبيوتر
يقوم البرنامج بالبحث داخل العمليات العاملة حاليا و اضافة متصفح الانترنت و البرامج التي تبدأ اوتماتيكيا. يحتوي البرنامج على العديد من المميزات الأخرى. 
AVG Anti-Spyware offers protection against urgently growing threats like Trojans, Worms, Dialers, Hijackers, Spyware and Keyloggers.  AVG begins and supplements existing security applications to create a complete security system - because only a complete security system works effectively.     Completely renewed user interface Possibility to create exceptions Shredder for secure file deletion XP Antispy BHO Viewer LSP Viewer Heuristics to detect unknown threats Scanning and cleaning of the Windows registry Support for NTFS-ADS scanning Daily database updates Patch proof by using strong signatures Analysis tools (startup, connections and processes) Intelligent online-update Scan inside archives Secure detection and deletion of DLL-Trojans Generic crypter detection through emulation Generic binder detection Free E-Mail Support Automatic Clean Engine Quarantine for suspicious files Multilingual User Interface This setup contains the free as well as the paid version. This product was formerly knows as Ewido Security Suite         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Sublime Text 2.0.2
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
5.34MB   
يتيح لك تحرير النصوص بميزات رائعة .. التطبيق رائع في الإستخدام حيث أنه يقوم بتحرير النصوص بترميزات كثيرة ومتنوعة , التطبيق سهل في الإستخدام وبه واجهة جميلة. التطبيق يتيح لك تحرير نصوص كثيرة ومنها لغات الـ : C, C++, C#, CSS, D, Erlang, HTML, Groovy, Haskell, HTML, Java, ::::::::::, LaTeX, Lisp, Lua, Markdown, Matlab, OCaml, Perl, PHP, Python, R, Ruby, SQL, TCL, Textile and XML 
ومن مميزاته : * واجهة جميلة ورائعة * تحرير بنوافذ متعددة * متوفر للتحميل * دعم لكل نص له إستدعاء لون خاص به وغيرها الكثير .. 
Sublime Text 2 is a super fast and feature packed text and development editor. If you are going to be coding regularly you want to try this amazing editor (IDE). Following some of the great features that make Sublime Text 2 stand out from other code editors:   Multiple cursors: Once you have discovered multiple cursors you won't want to work without them anymore. As the name suggests they let you write or edit in multiple places in a document at the same time. Vintage mode: Vim keyboard shortcuts will work just like in the original Vim editor. To use them, all you need to do is to enable vintage mode. Lightning fast: This is the fastest code editor you will find right now. Command pallet: A great feature that allows you to reach about all functions of the editor via the keyboard. You will hardly use your mouse and thus code more efficiently. Plugin collection: A hugely active community creates plugins for almost any task in Sublime Text 2. This includes syntax highlighting and code snippets for a large number of languages, for example Javascript, PHP, CSS, HTML, Python, LESS, XML and C++ to name just a few. Package control: This add-on let's you install plugins within seconds directly from the editor.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Java Runtime Environment 8.0 build 66 (32-bit)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
47.87MB   
حمل برنامج الجافا الاصدار الاخير لويندوز  Java Runtime Environment full , هذا البرنامج الذي لا يخلو جهاز منه , فهو يستخدم لفتح دردشة الشات , ولبعض التطبيقات ولتشغيل بعض الالعاب , البرنامج خفيف جدا على الجهاز وهو يتفعل تلقائيا , البرنامج يستخدم ايضا لفتح بعض المواقع التي تستخدم العاب فلاش , فالبرنامج له عدة استخدامات ولذلك وجب ان يكون في كل جهاز , فالبرنامج مجاني وخفيف جدا على الجهاز , ويستخدم ايضا في تصميم وبرمجة مواقع الانترنت , والمتصفحات , حمل البرنامج الان برابط مباشر مجانا , وبرنامج Java Runtime Environment  full متوافق مع جميع اصدارات الويندوز 
Java software allows you to run applications called "applets" that are written in the Java programming language. These applets allow you to have a much richer experience online than simply interacting with static HTML pages. Java Plug-in technology, included as part of the Java 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (JRE), establishes a connection between popular browsers and the Java platform. Java allows applications to be downloaded over a network and run within a guarded sandbox. Security restrictions are easily imposed on the sandbox. Many cross platform applications also require Java to operate properly.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Hamada Bader

تحميل برنامج PC Reviver, برنامج PC Reviver مباشر , برنامج صيانه للجهاز , برنامج صيانه الكمبيوتر , 2016 , 2015 PC Reviver, برنامج PC Reviver , اخر اصدار , تحميل مباشر PC Reviver     
 برنامج PC Reviver الأقوى في مجال الصيانة الشاملة للكمبيوتر في آخر اصدراته
البرنامج قوي و بمميزات رائعة فهو سوف يتكفل بتشخيص الأخطاء الموجودة في نظام التشغيل الخاص بك ليقوم بتصحيحها 
و يعطي نصائح و توجيهات لأداء أفضل للنظام بصفة عامة . كما يقوم بحذف ملفات temporary التي تؤثر سلبا على سرعة أداء الكمبيوتر ، إصلاح ملفات Registry ، 
و كذلك تعطيل بداية البرامج مع بدأ نظام التشغيل ، حذف البرامج المثبتة مباشرة ، إيجاد الأخطاء و النقائص الموجودة في تعريفات Driver للعناصر المكونة للكمبيوتر.
كل هذا بنقرة زر الفأرة و هو يتكفل بالباقي كما أن البرنامج روعة و بواجهة أنيقة مصممة على نفس واجهة ويندوز 8 .  
PC Reviver is a multi-purpose utility that will diagnose errors on your PC, safely repair them, and provide other maintenance and optimization recommendations.PC Reviver is the trusted and recommended way to restore optimum performance and stability to your PC.  
Improve and Optimize
PC Reviver includes advanced diagnostic tools that will perform a comprehensive and complete scan to find problems with your PC. PC Reviver will safely fix these problems and perform other optimizations to restore optimum performance and stability to your PC.  
Manage and Maintain
Safely and securely delete old, unused and junk items to free up space and memory to give your PC a boost. Set reminders and schedule tasks to perform automatically to ensure that your PC continues to perform at its best.  
Learn and Understand
Direct access to our ever growing library of informative articles and instructional videos will help you get the most from your PC and hardware, and learn more about how to
Love Your Computer Again™.     
حجم البرنامج :  MB 24
باصدار اليوم PC Reviver 2.3.1.14 
للتحميل باقصى سرعة استخدم اخر اصدار من برنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] لــفك الضغط بدون مشاكل استخدم اخر اصدار من برنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
متوافق مع   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 تحميل برنامج PC Reviver للصيانه الشامله للكمبيوتر بسهولة
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
البرنامج نسخة محمولة
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
تْمْ بْحْمْدْ آلْلْه
أرْجْوْ أنْ يْنْوْلْ آلْمْوْضْوْعْ إعْجْآبْكمْ
تْحْيْآتْے لْلْجْمْيْعْ

----------


## البوب شريف

_ موضوع مميز اخي حمادة _

----------


## لهلوبة الشرق

µTorrent 3.4.5.41628   حمل من هنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Hamada Bader

تحميل برنامج Aiseesoft FoneLab , برنامج Aiseesoft FoneLab مباشر , برنامج استرجاع ملفات الايفون , برنامج استعادة ملفات الايباد , 2016 , 2015 Aiseesoft FoneLab, برنامج Aiseesoft FoneLab , اخر اصدار , تحميل مباشر Aiseesoft FoneLab     
برنامج Aiseesoft FoneLab هو برنامج أكثر من رائع يعطيك خيارات استرداد سريعة وموثوقة لأجهزة IOS 
مما يتيح لك إمكانية إستراداد ملفات الوسائط المفقودة أو المحذوفة، استرداد مصادر الاتصال، الرسائل والمذكرات في لحظات قليلة 
يتيح لك استعادة البيانات المفقودة أو المحذوفة من اي فون الخاص بك، آي باد، آي بود تاتش.
مثل الصور والفيديو والاتصالات، الرسائل القصيرة، استدعاء السجلات والمذكرات، إلخ.
استخراج النسخ الاحتياطي للبيانات من اي تيونزويساعدك على استعادة البيانات المفقودة
من نسخة احتياطية من أي تيونز للجميع مثل
iOS devices including iPhone 5s/5c/5/4S, iPad mini, iPad with Retina display, The New iPad, iPad 2 and iPod touch 5. 
The fastest and most reliable iPhone/iPad/iPod Touch data retrieving  software the world over. After testing Aiseesoft FoneLab millions of  times, we guarantee this software is no harm to your iOS devices and  data. Aiseesoft FoneLab can help iPhone/iPad/iPod touch users to recover  the lost or deleted data on the device. It supports the recovery of 19  file types, including text messages, multi-media messages, WhatsApp  messages, contacts, call history, photos, notes, calendar, voice memo,  or APP data. 		                                 
So if your iPhone, iPad or iPod touch is accidentally crashed, smashed,  broken or lost, you can retrieve data by this iPhone Data Recovery  software. Moreover, this amazing software can rescue your iOS device  data lost due to jailbreak, iOS upgrade, etc. With this Data Recovery  software for iOS device, it is an easy thing to recover Photos, Videos,  Contacts, SMS, Call History, Memos, Calendars, and even Safari  Bookmarks.    
حجم البرنامج :  MB 24
باصدار اليوم *Aiseesoft FoneLab 8.2.10* 
للتحميل باقصى سرعة استخدم اخر اصدار من برنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] لــفك الضغط بدون مشاكل استخدم اخر اصدار من برنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
متوافق مع   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 تحميل برنامج *Aiseesoft FoneLab لاستعادة الملفات المفقدوة من ايفون واي باد*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
تْمْ بْحْمْدْ آلْلْه
أرْجْوْ أنْ يْنْوْلْ آلْمْوْضْوْعْ إعْجْآبْكمْ
تْحْيْآتْے لْلْجْمْيْعْ

----------


## ايجى ستارز

WinPatrol 33.6.2015.18
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
1.23MB   
برنامج وين باترول تطبيق مجاني يساعدك على كشف البرمجيات الخبيثة و الملفات الضارة و حذفها من جهاز الكمبيوتر، كما يقوم بتصليح الاضرار الناجمة عن بعض البرمجيات الضارة التي تعبث بنظام تشغيل ويندوز، يوجد بعض البرمجيات الضارة التي تأثر على أداء جهاز الكمبيوتر مثل الفيروسات الضارة التي تقوم بإزالة نظام إخفاء الملفات، يمكنك التحكم الكامل في نظام إخفاء الملفات عن طريق برنامج وين باترول كما يمكنك حماية الكوكيز الخاص بمتصفحات الانتنرنت لضمان خصوصية و سرية كاملة في تصفح مواقع الانتنرت و حماية بيانات الدخول للمواقع المفضلة لديك، برنامج وين باترول يقوم بتأمين نظام ويندوز ضد جميع انواع البرمجيات الضارة كما يساهم برنامج وين باترول في تحسين أداء نظام ويندوز و زيادة سرعة إقلاعه و ذلك بالتحكم في البرامج التي تبدأ مع تشغيل النظام، برنامج وين باترول مكافح قوي ضد جميع انواع الملفات اخبيثة التي تهدد إستقرار نظام ويندوز ايضا برنامج وين باترول يقوم بكشف ملفات التجسس المخفية و حذفها و إزالتها بشكل نهائي من جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك. رغم صغر حجم البرنامج إلا انه يساهم بدرجة كبيرة في التصدي للملفات الضارة و البرمجيات الخبيثة التي تصادفها اثناء تصفحك للأنترنت او التي يكون مصدرها وحدات التخزين الخارجية مثل الكارت ميموري و الفلاش ديسك، و هذه البرمجيات الضارة يكون دورها في تعطيل النظام او تغيير إعدادات نظام تشغيل ويندوز لتظهر جملة من المشاكل في نظام التشغيل و سببها هي البرمجبات الضارة و الخبيثة، هنا يأتي دور برنامج وين باترول في كشف هذه البرمجيات الضارة و إزالتها فوريا من جهاز الكمبيوتر، يمكنك تحميل برنامج وين باترول مجانا و حماية نظام التشغيل من الملفات الضارة. 
WinPatrol alerts you to hijackings, malware attacks and critical changes made to your computer without your permission. As a multipurpose support utility, WinPatrol replaces multiple system utilities with its enhanced functionality. WinPatrol was the pioneer in using a heuristic behavioral approach to detecting attacks and violations of your computing environment. Traditional security programs scan your hard drive searching for previously identified threats. WinPatrol takes snapshots of your critical system resources and alerts you to any changes that occur without your knowledge. You'll be removing dangerous new programs while others prepare to update their definition/signature data files.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## البوب شريف

=== ====== ====== === 
برنامــــــج راديـــــــو ( الكعبة ) 2016
الاصدار الثانى   
مميزات البرنامج
___________      
  - إضافة 24 إذاعة جديدة على مدار اليوم
 - إضافة تراث الشيخ محمد رفعت 
 - إضافة ترات الشيخ الحصرى   
=== ====== ====== ===              الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
OR   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
OR   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Hercules Backup 1.0.0.25
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
667KB   
 برنامج لعمل نسخة لمختلف أنواع الملفات مثل الصور الرقمية و الملفات الصوتية و جميع المهمة على جهازك ،كما يتيح لك برنامج نيت جيت داتا باك آب عمل نسخة لقواعد MySQL/PHP لموقعك و مدونتك على شبكة ،كما يمكنك عمل إلغاء التجزئة و عمل نشخة له بضغطة واحدة من الماوس و برنامج نيت جيت داتا باك آب يدعم عمل نسخ تلقائية و في وقت تقوم أنت بتحديده ، كما يمكنك حذف البرامج من جذورها و التحكم في برامج بدأ التشغيل التي تبدأ أثثناء تشغيل الجهاز كما يوفر لك حماية كبيرة بحيث يقوم بتشفير و ضغط في نسخة كما يمكنك إسترجاع النسخة للملفات و في أي وقت تريد و سريع و خفيف جدا على الجهاز 
You can now save time and automate your daily backups with Herclues Backup. All backups keep on the server so you can easily recover your data at any moment in the past! Business owners use Hercules Backup to keep safe and easily accessible viable and important information while they focus on what they do best, running their business. Computers crash often jeopardizing businesses' most important asset, data and information. With Hercules Backup your data is safe and can be retrieved at any time.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

3DMark03 3.6.0
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
178.04MB   
تم أطلاق نسخه جديده من برنامج أختبار الرسوميات  3DMark البرنامج الذي يختبر قوة حاسبك المزود بمعالج رسوميات وأخبارك ما أذا كان يستحق الأقتناء أم لا  والبرنامج متوفر فقط على الويندوز والذي يدعم محرك DirectX 11 و Cloud Gate و كذالك Ice Storm لمحرك DX 9 وسيكون هنالك نسخه لنظام الاندرويد و iOS والويندوز RT لاحقا 
3DMark03 is a computer benchmarking tool to determine the performance of your computer's 3D graphic rendering and CPU workload processing capabilities for gaming and other applications. 3DMark03 is the first version that supports Microsoft DirectX 9.0 and introduces several new features. The graphics tests cover a range of rendering techniques and DirectX 9 features. As a complete package, 3DMark03 consists of: 4 graphics tests 2 CPU tests - low resolution versions of GT1 and GT3, using software vertex shaders to provide the CPU load 4 Feature tests Sound tests - a sequence of graphics tests that uses 0, 24 and 60 sound sources   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## البوب شريف

* HDD Low Level Format Tool 4.40*      *759* *KB*       *  باسهل طريقة تستطيع تصليح واعادة تشغيل الفلاش ميموري من اي نوع , مهما كان العطل
 , مع هذا البرنامج وبقليل من الخطوات يقوم البرنامج بحل كل مشاكل الفلاش ميموري
 flash memory , فكرة عمل برنامج HDD Low Level Format Tool ver.4.25 سهله جدا
 وبسيطه ولن تحتاج ان تكون محترف للعمل عليه .  *      *الـتـحــمــــيــل  *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * * تحياتى للجميع*  
مهندس شريف

----------


## البوب شريف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
 اهديكم اليوم تحفة من تحف عالم البرمجيات والحواسيب 
 اهديكم اليوم من سيحل جميع مشاكل جهازك بدون اي تعب 
 اهديكم اليوم من سيحل لك المشاكل وانت جالس في بيتك  
 انه البرنامج الذي سيجعل خبراء النت والمعلوماتيه يحلون لك المشاكل وانت جالس في بيتك 
 وفي أمان 100٪ 
 برنامج عارض الفريق  
رابط التحميل اضغط على كلمة الله اكبر بالاسفل   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * 
 منتظر ارائكم في التعليقات

----------


## ايجى ستارز

PowerArchiver 16.00.43 RC1
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
29.55MB   
برنامج قوي لضغط جميع انواع الملفات و هو يدعم معظم برامج الضغط الأخرى كما يتيح لك امكانية تشفير الملف المضغوط بكلمة سر قوية و البرنامج يمكنه فك الضغط الملفات المضغوطة ببرامج أخرى و هذه بعض اللواحق التي يدعمها ZIP, 7-Zip, CAB ,LHA TAR, TAR.GZ, TAR.BZ2, BH, RAR, ARJ, ARC, ACE, ZOO, GZ, BZIP2, XXE, MIME , UUE و المزيد من اللواحق الأخرى و البرنامج ايضا يتميز بالسرعة الكبيرة في ضغط الملفات لأقصى درجة ممكنة و بدون أخطاء و البرنامج يعتبر من اقوى برامج ضغط الملفات لإمكانياته العالية و هذا آخر اصدار له لحد الآن و بعدة تحسينات جديدة. 
PowerArchiver offers hundreds of features, yet remains easy to use, small and fast. Novice users will find a familiar interface complete with tutorial and detailed help, while more experienced users can take advantage of full Explorer integration, multiple encryption methods and advanced compression algorithms. Here is a brief list of some of the key features found in PowerArchiver: Preview Window Full Windows Vista Support Superior ZIP Support 7-Zip Compression Multiple Formats Support Including ISO New Queue System (Add/Extract/Backup) and PowerArchiver Starter Unmatched Security Automated Backups Guaranteed Compatibility and Explorer Integration Compression Profiles Useful Tools         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Java Runtime Environment 8.0 build 66 (64-bit)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
54.38MB   
حمل برنامج الجافا الاصدار الاخير لويندوز  Java Runtime Environment full , هذا البرنامج الذي لا يخلو جهاز منه , فهو يستخدم لفتح دردشة الشات , ولبعض التطبيقات ولتشغيل بعض الالعاب , البرنامج خفيف جدا على الجهاز وهو يتفعل تلقائيا , البرنامج يستخدم ايضا لفتح بعض المواقع التي تستخدم العاب فلاش , فالبرنامج له عدة استخدامات ولذلك وجب ان يكون في كل جهاز , فالبرنامج مجاني وخفيف جدا على الجهاز , ويستخدم ايضا في تصميم وبرمجة مواقع الانترنت , والمتصفحات , حمل البرنامج الان برابط مباشر مجانا , وبرنامج Java Runtime Environment  full متوافق مع جميع اصدارات الويندوز 
Java software allows you to run applications called "applets" that are written in the Java programming language. These applets allow you to have a much richer experience online than simply interacting with static HTML pages. Java Plug-in technology, included as part of the Java 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (JRE), establishes a connection between popular browsers and the Java platform. Java allows applications to be downloaded over a network and run within a guarded sandbox. Security restrictions are easily imposed on the sandbox. Many cross platform applications also require Java to operate properly.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

PunkBuster 3.8
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
801KB   
البرنامج الرائع والحل النهائي لمنع الغش في الالعاب الاونليين 
PunkBuster the original Anti-Cheat system for online multiplayer games. Real-time scanning of memory by PB Client on players' computers searching for known hacks/cheats Throttled two-tiered background auto-update system using multiple Internet Master Servers to provide end-user security ensuring that no false or corrupted updates can be installed on players' computers PB Servers can optionally be configured to randomly check player settings looking for known exploits of the game engine An optional "bad name" facility is provided so that PB Admins can prevent players from using offensive player names containing unwanted profanity or racial slurs         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Alcohol 52% 2.0.3.8314
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
1011KB   
برنامج ذو إمكانيات كبيرة في مجال نسخ الأقراص سي دي او دي في دي ,
بواسطة هذا البرنامج تستطيع انشاء صور iso,cue,bin وغيرها من الصيغ بكل
سهولة من قرص مدمج او دي في ديو أيضا إنشاء اقراص وهمية والتشغيل
دون الحاجة إلى النسخ على قرص مدمج او دي في دي برنامج يمتاز بسرعته
وقوته ولاننسى تستطيع حرق صيغ الصورية من اقراص مدمجة او دي في دي 
Alcohol 52% is a emulation software, which allows users to play CDs DVDs without the need for the physical disc. Notebook users and PC Game players would benifit the most from Alcohol 52%. Supports 25 plus languages. Can handle up to 6 virtual CD DVD-ROM drives, all at once. The reading speed of a virtual CD-ROM is 200X. CD formats supported: CD-DA, CD+G, CD-ROM, CD-XA, Video CD, Photo CD, Mixed Mode, Multi-session CD DVD formats supported: DVD-ROM, DVD-Video, DVD-Audio Support for all current (ATAPI SCSI) drives: CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-RAM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+RW Full support for IEEE-1394 (Firewire) and USB protocols. Remember you can not run Alcohol 52% if you have Alcohol 120% installed on the same drive.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## البوب شريف

* PhotoShine 4.9*    *29.6* *MB*        *برنامج ممتاز يتيح لك إضافة صورك الرقمية الى  العديد  من القوالب الجميلة تعطي منظرا جذابا لصورك المفضلة على سبيل المثال  يمكنك  اضافة صورتك الشخصية الى قالب كلاسيكي بمناسبة الخطوبة و بخطوة  بسيطة  تتحصل على صورتك الجميلة جدا لتفاجئ عائلتك و أصدقائك بها و هناك  أكثر من  700 قالب و نكر منها قوالب الحب باللون الوردي و قوالب لرسوم  كرتونية و  قوالب لمجلات عالمية ,الآن بنقرة واحدة فقط يمكنك ان تغير صورك  الرقمية  الى صور جميلة جدا بواسطة هذا البرنامج الرائع و هو سهل جدا في  الاستخدام و  هذا آخر اصدار له لحد الآن و بعدة تحسينات جديدة.
 ويتميز  برنامج  فوتو شاين Photo Shineبكثرةمستخدميه حول العالم وذلك لما يتميز به  من سهولة  في  الاستخدام وقوة في الآداء، يتيح لك برنامج  فوتو شاين  إمكانية إضافة  الإطارات المختلفة على صورك الشخصية لتجعلهاأكثر رونقاً  وجمالاً حيث يحتوي  البرنامج على أكثر من 1000 إطار مختلف ومميز، برنامج  فوتو شاين Photo  Shine متوافق مع ويندوز7/فيستا/8/اكس بي، حقاً يا له من  برنامج رائع 
In the event that clients wind up considering a mind boggling  realistic editorial manager excessively troublesome, making it  impossible to utilize when attempting to include a private photograph  onto different layouts, they ought to try Photoshine out, as this  specific programming has been particularly intended to address this  issue.  
Good with all Windows forms, this device helps out every one of the  individuals who need to make sentimental or amusing formats utilizing a  photograph from the hard drive.  
Basic GUI  
Establishment is extremely smooth and quick, yet the interface is not as  fulfilling: PhotoShine is a long way from amazing with regards to its  viewpoint, as the entire interface appears to be antiquated and fairly  adolescent. In all reasonableness, it is intended to be sufficiently  natural to empower both amateurs and specialists to work it, however  some may contend that it is a tiny bit excessively oversimplified.  
An extensive variety of layouts  
Considering this current program's motivation is to improve photographs  by means of formats, Photoshine ascends to one's desires. There are a  few classifications that one can browse, contingent upon the event they  have personality a primary concern, from magazine spreads to dreams,  scenes and basic casings.  
An innovative configuration can be gotten without an excessive amount of  exertion on the client's side, particularly since some of these formats  bolster a few pictures in order to deliver a decent looking scrapbook.*        *الـتـحــمــــيــل*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *تحياتى للجميع*

----------


## البوب شريف

* FormatFactory 3.8.0*     * 53.1* *MB*       * برنامج تحويل الفيديو فورمات فاكتوري المجاني يتيح  لك  تحويل مقاطع الفيديو و الافلام الى عدة صيغ، برنامج فورمات فاكتوري هو   تطبيق مجاني يساعدك على تحويل الفيديو الى صيغة MPG و MP4 و 3GP و الكثير   من الصيغ الأخرى! الآن اصبح بإمكانك تحويل الفيديو و الافلام الى صيغة MPG و   حفظها على الفلاش ديسك و مشاهدتها على التلفاز عن طريق الرسيفر، ايضا   يمكنك تحويل مقاطع الفيديو المفضلة لديك الى صيغة MP4 و الاستمتع بمشاهدتها   على اجهزة الهواتف المحمولة الذكية مثل الآيفون و اجهزة الأيبود، و الشئ   المميز في برنامج فورمات فاكتوري انه برنامج مجاني في تحويل الفيديو و  ايضا  سريع جدا في تحويل الفيديو بدون إستهلاك موارد الجهاز لهذا ستجده  خفيف جدا  على جهازك أثناء تحويل مقاطع الفيديو. 
الكثير من المستخدمين يشتكون  من طريقة تحويل الفيديو الصحيحة، ايضا هناك  من يمتلك جهاز رسيفر ( ديمو)  يدعم تشغل مقاطع الفيديو و الافلام عن طلايق  الفلاش ديسك او كارت ميموري و  الصيغة التي يدعمها الرسيفر هي صيغة MPG صوت  و صورة ،برنامج فورمات قاكتوري  يتيح لك تحويل جميع صيغ الفيديو الى MPG  مع المحافظة على جودة الفيديو،  بعدها يمكنك الاستمتاع بمشاهدت افلامك  المفضلة على جهاز الرسيفر. يمكنك  ايضا تحويل الفيديو الى FLV للمشاركة به  على الانترنت عن طريق موقع  اليوتيوب، كما يمكنك تحويل الفيديو عالي الدقة  الى صيغ MKV و AVI بسرعة  كبيرة.*   * Ever attempted to change over a particular ********  into another organization? In the event that the answer is yes, you  beyond any doubt know how troublesome it truly is to discover an  apparatus that is ready to do that without squandering your time with  arrangement settings.  
FormatFactory might just turn into an important answer for each one of  the individuals who battle to change over interactive media records, in  light of the fact that it takes a shot at each Windows rendition out  there and has a great deal of elements.  
Support for an extensive variety of ******** organizations  
Before discussing the interface, it should be specified that the  application underpins a considerable measure of configurations, as  FormatFactory can change over video ********s, sound and pictures into a  wide range of organizations, for example, MP3, AVI, 3GP, MKV, MOV, MMF,  AMR, M4A, MP2, ICO, TIF, PCX, TGA and others.  
Clean element lineup  
The interface is both engaging and all around sorted out, and despite  the fact that the application can prepare various record groups, it is  additionally amazingly simple to handle. All the fundamental elements  are pleasantly sorted out in the left some portion of the primary  window, while the transformation procedure is definite in the inside.  
In the event that you are not by any stretch of the imagination  fulfilled by the interface, you can likewise go for another shading  topic, as the application additionally accompanies a couple of different  skins for more critical clients.  
Tearing elements  
Notwithstanding arrangement change, the product application can be  utilized to tear DVDs and CDs , or to make ISO records in view of client  chose circles. You can even pack the ISO ********s and produce CSOs,  contingent upon your decision.*     *الـتـحــمــــيــل*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *تحياتى للجميع*

----------


## البوب شريف

* AIMP 3.60 Build 1503*    * 9.1* *MB*       * برنامج رائع يقوم بتشغيل جميع الملفات الصوتية  بجودة  عالية، كما يمكنك تسجيل و تحرير و تحويل مختلف امتدادات الملفات  الصوتية  بحيث يوفر لك البرنامج بواجهته الجميلة من تشغيل مختلف أنواع  الملفات  الصوتية المعروفة كما يتيح لك تسجيل الصوت من اي مصدر من جهاز  الكمبيوتر  مثل تسجيل الصوت بواسطة الميكروفون و تحرير الصوت و إضافة بعض  التأثريات  الصوتية، ايضا يمكنك و بكل سهولـة من تحويل الملفات الصوتية الـى  عدة  امتدادات مثل إمتداد MP3 و WAV و WMA، برنامج إمب يحتوي على مميزات  رائعة  في تشغيل الموسيقى و الاناشيد و جميع الصوتيات، يمكنك إستخدام  البرنامج في  انشاء اقراص سمعية (أوديو) و حرقها على اقراص مضغوطة CD،  البرنامج يوفر  لك ثيمات يمكنك من خلالها تغيير مظهر البرنامج، ايضا يمكنك  ضبط ذبذبات  الصوت للوصول الى إخراج صوتي عالي الجودة.
برنامج مشغل  الموسيقى المجاني يعتبر من افضل برامج تشغيل الصوتيات الذي  يتميز بالجودة  عالية في تشغيل الصوت و هو تطبيق سهل جدا في الاستخدام و  خفيف على النظام،  كما يوفر لك واجهة سهلة الاستخدام.
يقوم بعرض المعلومات المتعلقة بالملف الصوتى أثناء تشغيله مثل اسم  المنتج  وحجم وجودة الملف الصوتي وصيغة تشغيل الملف ويتمتع بواجهة بسيطة  ومميزة  ويحتوى على العديد من الأيقونات التى تسهل عملية التحكم وإدارة  الملفات  الصوتية والموسيقى المراد الاستماع اليها ، يعمل البرنامج على  تحرير  وتسجيل الملفات الصوتية وإمكانية تحويل صيغ الملفات الصوتية  والموسيقى الى  الصيغ المشهورة منها MP3 , AAC , WMA , WAV , DDF , M4A   ومعالجة الصوت ،  برنامج اية اى ام بى  حاز على إعجاب مستخدميه فى جميع أنحاء العالم حيث  يعمل على تشغيل وإدارة  وتشغيل الموسيقى والملفات الصوتية اوديو بجودة  عالية وإمكانية إدخال  التأثيرات الصوتية على الأغاني والأناشيد ويدعم  تسجيل الصوت من الميكروفون  وإمكانية نسخ وحرق الملفات الصوتية على  الأسطوانات المدمجة وهو برنامج خفيف  لا يستهلك من موارد النظام والمعالج ،  يدعم البرنامج تشغيل محطات الراديو  والإذاعة على مواقع الإنترنت وسهولة  عمل قائمة لتشغيل مجموعة من الملفات  الصوتية وتكرارها وإضافة او حذف ملف  صوتي منها وهو برنامج متوافق مع  إصدارات الويندوز المتنوعة ، البرنامج  يشبة فى واجهه الاستخدام مشغل  الميديا الشهير وينامب ويمكنك تحميل نسختك  المجانية من برنامج AIMP مجانا  للاستمتاع بتشغيل الملفات الصوتية بجودة  عالية وتم تحديث البرنامج لسهولة  عمل البومات وقائمة لتشغيل الملفات  الصوتية بنقرة زر واحدة وامكانية تكرار  ملف صوتى معين عدة مرات.*  * There are a lost of players on the interactive media  advertise, each attempting to give the most helpful components. AIMP is  one of them, and comes outfitted with a beautiful interface and a modest  bunch of capacities that may persuade you to keep it around.  
Lightweight and simple to client  
Thinking of you as have utilized the PC for playing melodies or motion  pictures, then you ought not experience any challenges in pleasing with  the application's smart configuration. Also, it can further be upgraded  with different skins that can be downloaded from the Interned. Sadly,  there is no immediate connection and you need to physically gaze upward  skins over the web.  
The establishment procedure takes you through just a couple steps, being  basic and direct, without no different necessities or offers. As far as  usefulness, it consumes unfathomably little room on your hard plate  drive and the measure of framework assets utilized is not something to  stress over.  
Supporting different music ******** positions  
The primary post-setup operation is to figure out if or not the  application plays particular arrangements as a matter of course and  which. You find that the rundown of affiliation alternatives is really  great, with components like MP3, AAC, FLAC, MAC, M3U, OGG, OPUS, RMI,  TTA, WAV and WMA being just a couple.*     *الـتـحــمــــيــل*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *-------------------------------*   *تحياتى للجميع*

----------


## البوب شريف

* Dr.WEB CureIt! 10.0*    * 170.1* *MB*       * برنامج مكافح فيروسات سريع يؤمن حماية متعددة   المستويات من نظام الذاكرة نظام الملفات، وجميع الوسائط القابلة للإزالة   ضد جميع أنواع الفيروساتواحصنة طروادة والكثير من البرامج الخبيثة وهناك   الكثير من التحديثات التلقائية والكثير من الميزات وله واجهة بسيطة وسهلة   الاستخدام         لم يعد جهاز الكمبيوتر بمأمن عن البرمجيات الخبيثة بدون  برنامج مضاد  للفيروسات حيث أصبح الإنترنت مكانا يمتلىء بتلك البرامج  الضارة والفيروسات  الخبيثة وغيرها من الملفات التى تحاول إضابة جهاز  الكمبيوتر.
ولهذا  نقدم لكم برنامج قوى ومتكامل يدعى Dr.Web متخصص فى القضاء على  الفيروسات  وغيرها من البرامج الخبيثة بكل سهولة حيث يعتمد فى عمله على  تحديث قاعدة  البيانات الخاصة بالفيروسات بجانب أداة الفحص القوية التى  يمتلكها وتساعد  فى تحليل سلوك الملفات ورصد الملفات المشبوهة وفحص كافة  الملفات الموجودة  بالكمبيوتر للتأكد من خلوها من الأضرار*  * Dr.WEB CureIt! is a direct, easy to-utilize and  dependable malware evacuation utility that is shockingly effective at  its occupation. Intended to direct on-interest outputs to uproot  infections, adware, spyware and rookits, the utility does not guarantee  round-the-clock PC security. Rather, it can keep running as an optional  shield against e-dangers by blending it with the ongoing watchman of  another av item, since there will be no product clashes prompting OS  solidness issues.  
Since there is no setup included, there are two approaches to manage  Dr.WEB CureIt!. It can be either spared in any piece of the hard circle  or put away on a pen drive to straightforwardly run customary checkups  on different PCs with no installers. Besides, application does not alter  Windows registry settings.  
To the extent the interface is concerned, the product utility embraces a  basic and rich look which does not highlight visual components yet  rather concentrates on usefulness.  
There is stand out scanner sort with predefined settings gave by Dr.WEB  CureIt!, to be specific an express mode that looks in well known spots  for malware invasions, for example, the Windows catalog. Clients may  customize the filtering conduct with regards to the objective areas and  item sorts (e.g. boot divisions of all circles, rookits, interim  records, framework restore focuses).  
For every risk sort, the application can make a move characterized by  the client, such as endeavoring to settle diseases or moving them to the  isolate quickly. It is conceivable to make prohibitions, incorporate  chronicles, messages and establishment bundles in the output, deal with  the isolate, analyze log data and demonstrate the logging level (sweep  points of interest to monitor), et cetera.*     *الـتـحــمــــيــل*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *تحياتى للجميع*

----------


## البوب شريف

__ _               _ _Youtube Downloader HD v2.9.9.26__     _  _برنامج  You tube Downloader HD هو برنامج مجانى تماما يمكن تحميله وتثبيته على  جهازك ولن تعانى من اى مشاكل مع استخدام هذا البرنامج ، والبرنامج سهل  الاستخدام وحجم البرنامج تقريبا 10 ميجا فقط وخفيف على الجهاز ويحمل  الفيديوهات من اليوتيوب بأقصى سرعة ممكنة 
ومن مميزاته الزيادة  في سرعة التحميل فسوف تلاحظ الفرق في تنزيل الفيديوهات خاصةً 
720p
1080p__ _  *
Youtube Downloader HD is a simple yet effective
 solution to downloading clips from YouTube in HD.
 It is easy to learn and addresses all types of users,
 even the ones with less or no experience in such tools. 
After a brief installation procedure, you can check
 out the regular window with the well-defined layout,
 representing Youtube Downloader HD's interface. 
So, all you have to do is specify the video URL, output location and  format, in order to proceed with the download and conversion job. 
Youtube Downloader HD supports a few video types
 for the output, namely FLV (240p, HQ 360p or HQ 720p) and MP4 (medium quality, HD 720p or full HD 1080p).* __ _التطابق_ _        _ _9.62MB__       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Maxthon Cloud Browser 4.9.0.2200 Beta
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
44.59MB   
تنزيل متصفح ماكسون Maxthon Cloud Browser المعروف بمدى قوته العالية في حماية بياناتك الشخصية اثناء تصفحك الانترنت , هذا البرنامج المعروف لدى الجميع بانه صعب جدا امكانية اختراقه والدخول عليه من قبل المتطفلين الهكر , فهذا البرنامج يتوفر معه تلقائيا العديد من الادوات المهمة و الضرورية مثل اداة الفلاش بلير واداة تشغيل الفيديو مباشرة عن طريق الانترنت , و يوجد بالمتصفح اداة تحميل سريعة جدا في التعامل مع تحميل الملفات , فهذا البرنامج سريع جدا في التصفح ومعروف لدى الجميع كيفية اداءه و ما هو برنامج و متصفح ماكسون الذهبي الذي لقي استخداما كبيرا وواسعا من الجمهور له ومدى كفائته في الاستخدام وعدم التعرض للايقاف بشكل مفاجيء , البرنامج من احدث برامج تصفح الانترنت واقواها , فهذا البرنامج يوجد به ادوات حماية ايضا عالية جدا , برنامج ومتصفح ماكسون متوافق مع جميع اصدارات الويندوز , حمل الان برنامج و متصفح ماكسون Maxthon Cloud  برابط حصري ومباشر مجانا . 
Maxthon Internet Browser software is a powerful tabbed browser with a highly customizable interface. It is based on the Internet Explorer browser engine (your most likely current web browser) which means that what works in the IE browser will work the same in Maxthon tabbed browser but with many additional efficient features: The Ultimate Out-of-box Experience Easy to use and powerful straight out of the box Download now for free, forever! Maxthon Works the Way You Want It To Swap, add, move, remove, and change Maxthon's tool bars, icons, menus, colors, skins, and layouts until it looks the way you would have designed it. Don't like menus? Use hot keys, word aliases, toolbars, or mouse gestures - it's all up to you. Pick from more than 1,400 plug-ins that make Maxthon the do-all of browsers. Remote conferencing, screen capture, electronic passports, and automatic password inlcuded, free. Security. Maxthon is 100% free of viruses, spyware, adware and any kind of malware. The built-in Ad Hunter blocks harmful, or just irritating ads, images and pages. Filter packs screen out offensive and irritating Web pages.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

DragonDisk 1.05
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
9.16MB   
DragonDisk هو مدير ملف لخدمة S3 الأمازون. وسوف DragonDisk دعم ومشاركة وتنظيم بفضل البيانات الخاصة بك إلى واجهة سهلة الاستخدام. وظائفها والعيش المشترك اقناع لكم من البداية، ما إذا كنت من هواة أو user.Features المهنية وتشمل إطارات المجلد متعددة؛ خلق، تصفح، وحذف دلاء S3؛ نسخ ونقل بين الحسابات S3 الأمازون؛ وHTTP متعددة الخيوط / HTTPS محرك، إعادة تسمية ملفات ومجلدات؛؛ السحب والإفلات المرشحات اسم؛ BiTorrent، والوقت محدود، ومحددات وقعت، وملفات مراقبة سلامة، محرر البيانات الفوقية؛ إعداد أذونات الوصول إلى الملفات، التشفير، وضغط، وسجلات مفصلة العمليات، ودعم الإصدارات 
DragonDisk is a free file management tool to access Google Cloud Storage, Amazon S3 and Amazon S3 API compatible cloud storage services. The Windows Explorer like graphical user interface provides access to functions such as backup, data organization and sharing. DragonDisk is freeware and works on Windows, Mac OS X and various Linux distributions. A command line sync tool is available for all three platforms, too. Some of the advanced features of DragonDisk include: Cut, copy, paste and drag&drop Copy or move files between Amazon S3 accounts Proxy support Job queueing Folders synchronization Amazon S3 credentials encryption Files integrity control Metadata editor (custom HTTP headers) Filename filters Client side compression and encryption support         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Download Accelerator Plus 10.0.5.9
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
797KB   
برنامج داونلود اكسلريتور بلس المميز في تسريع عملية تحميل الملفات من الانترنت و الإدارة الكاملة لها مع توفير عدة إمكانيات و مميزات رائعة في المساعدة في تحميل جميع أنواع الملفات من الانترنت، برنامج داونلود اكسلريتور بلس سهل جدا في الاستخدام و سريع جدا في التحميل كما يتميز بإمكانية مواصلة التحميل بعد انقطاع الاتصال و البرنامج له أكثر من 180 مليون مستخدم في العالم و هذا راجع إلى قوته و سرعته في تحميل الملفات و الإدارة الكاملة لها من ناحية التحميل و الأرشفة، يمكنك تحميل نسختك المجانية من برنامج داونلود اكسلريتور بلس لتسرع تحميل الملفات بآخر اصدار. 
DAP is a consumer application that accelerates your downloads using SPEEDbit's patented multi-channel technology. While you download, DAP ensures your computer is using maximum bandwidth by downloading from parallel mirror sites. Main features: Automatic Mirroring Speed Boost. Download safer as you see what the leading security programs say about your files. Continue broken or paused downloads Watch previews of videos as they download.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2.3
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
1.63MB   
برنامج ممتاز من شركة مايكروسفت و هو ليس بجديد و له اصدارات قديمة و صدر له مؤخراً الاصدر الجديد 2.2 . برنامج خفيف جداً حجمة 1.7 ميجا و لكن فوائده عظيمة . لا يحكم على امان جهازك فقط من ناحية برنامج الحماية و لكن من جميع النواحى مثل
xالتحديثات للنظام ككل اعنى الويندوز و البرامج
xقوة الارقام السرية
xقائمة المستخدمين للجهاز و مدى السماحية لكل مستخدم
xقابلية اختراق ملفات النظام
xقابلية اختراق النظام من خلال البرامج المثبتة
xاختبار امان الـ IP
xاختبار اعدادات تحديث النظام
xxاشياء كثيرة جداً 
يقوم البرنامج بتحليل درجة الامان و السرية بالنظام كاملاً من كافة الاوجه ثم يعطيك تقرير مفصل يشرح لك
xلماذا يتم فحص هذه الجزئية و اضرارها
xما تم فحصه
xكيفية العلاج , و يتتبع معك خطوة خطوة حتى تمام علاج المشكلة من خلال رابط صغير How to correct this يفتح لك صفحة بطريقة الحل واضحة جداً, و معظم العلاج يكون من
الـAdministration Tools < control panal
اشياء كثيرة كنت اجهلها تماماً  
طبعاً البرنامج يدعم جميع نسخ الويندوز 32 و 64
لابد من وجود ترجمة جوجل اثناء الاستخدام لانه لا يدعم اللغة العربية 
Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer (MBSA) 2.0 is an easy-to-use tool that helps small and medium businesses determine their security state in accordance with Microsoft security recommendations and offers specific remediation guidance. Improve your security management process by using MBSA to detect common security misconfigurations and missing security updates on your computer systems.     Built on the Windows Update Agent and Microsoft Update infrastructure, MBSA ensures consistency with other Microsoft management products including Microsoft Update (MU), Windows Server Update Services (WSUS), Systems Management Server (SMS) and Microsoft Operations Manager (MOM).         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Hamada Bader

تحميل برنامج Ace Utilities , برنامج Ace Utilities مباشر , برنامج تسريع الجهاز, برنامج صيانه الكمبيوتر, 2016 , 2015 Ace Utilities , برنامج Ace Utilities , اخر اصدار , تحميل مباشر Ace Utilities     
 يعتبر برنامج Ace Utilities من اشهر البرامج المستخدمة في تسريع الجهاز والتحسين من اداء النظام حيث انة من خلال هذا البرنامج يمكنك حذف الملفات الغير مرغوب فيها من الريجستيري الخاص بالويندوز وهذا يضمن لك التخلص من الملفات نهائيا كما يقوم البرنامج بالقضاء علي ملفات الكوكيز الضارة التي تتسلل اليك عن طريق تصفح الويب ويقوم بحذفها نهائيا كما يقوم بازالة الملفات التالفة والغير مفعلة في النظام مما يجعل جهازك يصبح في افضل حالاته .  *Ace Utilities* is an award winning collection of tools like  Registry Cleaner, Disk Cleaner, Duplicate File Finder, Internet History  Eraser, Startup Manager, etc. meant to optimize your PC's performance.  It allows you to find and remove the junk files in your PC, invalid  registry entries, delete your internet usage history, provides plug-in  support to erase the usage-history for over 200 third-party  applications, manage your internet ******s and much more. With a  detailed startup manager you can see what all programs, services,  drivers, etc start automatically with Windows and optionally disable  them. Furthermore, Ace Utilities also includes options to find true  duplicate files, fix or remove broken shortcuts and to uninstall  software completely. Other features include secure file deletion, disk  space analysis, an empty-folder finder and more.	    
حجم البرنامج :  MB 10
باصدار اليوم *Ace Utilities 6.1.0 Build 284 Final* 
للتحميل باقصى سرعة استخدم اخر اصدار من برنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] لــفك الضغط بدون مشاكل استخدم اخر اصدار من برنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
متوافق مع   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 تحميل برنامج *Ace Utilities* *لتسريع وصيانه و تحسين آداء الجهاز*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
تْمْ بْحْمْدْ آلْلْه
أرْجْوْ أنْ يْنْوْلْ آلْمْوْضْوْعْ إعْجْآبْكمْ
تْحْيْآتْے لْلْجْمْيْعْ

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Sunbelt Personal Firewall 4.6.1861
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
5.72MB   
برنامج قوي جداً للحماية من الأختراق عبر الشبكات أو عبر الإنترنت ، كما يمتاز بسهولة الأستخدام و الأعدادات و يقوم كذلك بإخفاء الــ ip الخاص بك ( التخفي أثناء التصفح ) ، و يعمل على إدارة و حماية و حراسة البورتات المفتوحة و السيطرة و الحماية من التروجان ، و يقوم كذلك بوضع كلمة سرية للبرنامج كما تستطيع تشغيل و أنهاء عمل الجدار الناري في أي وقت تشاء ، هذه هي النسخة الأحترافية من هذا البرنامج 
Protect yourself from hackers. Secure your PC with a 100% free firewall download. Sunbelt Personal Firewall (SPF), previously known as Kerio Firewall, was called "our favorite" by PC Magazine. The Windows Firewall (both XP and Vista) is worse than useless, it gives you a false sense of security. Why? It only filters incoming traffic. That means if malware has compromised your PC, it is able to send out all your personal info. That's right; the Windows "firewall" does not stop that! But SPF... Supports Windows XP and Vista Filters both ingoing and outgoing traffic! Keeps hackers out and your private info inside. Works great with VIPRE Antivirus + Antispyware Easy to use and does not slow down your PC!         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

XnView 2.34
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
4.75MB   
برنامج ممتاز يتيح لك عرض الصور الرقمية و التحويل بين جميع انواع امتدادات الصور فهو يدعم اكثر من 500 امتداد للصور، كما يتميز البرنامج بعرض سريع للصور كما يتيح لك تشغيل الفيديو و عرضه مباشرة من آلة التصوير الرقمية كاميرة و هو برنامج بسيطة ذو بنية برمجية قوية تتيح له اكتشاف الصور من جهازك و عرضها على شكل مصغرات كما يقوم بعمل البوم لصورك على قرص مضغوط، ايصا يمكنك تصفح الصور و التحكم في حجم الصور بإمكانك تكبير و تصغير الصورة، كما يمكنك قص جزء من الصورة و الاحتفاظ بها على جهازك، برنامج عرض الصور تطبيق ممتاز لعرض لصور و التحكم في درجة تباين الألوان كما انه لا يستهلك موارد المعالج، يمكنك تحميل نسختك المجانية من برنامج عرض الصور الرقمية بآخر اصدار. 
XnView is freeware software that allows you to view and convert graphic files. It's very fast and easy to use. But more importantly it supports more than 400 graphics formats! Import about 400 graphic file formats Export about 50 graphic file formats Multipage TIFF, Animated GIF, Animated ICO support Image IPTC, EXIF metadata support EXIF auto rotation support IPTC editing Resize, rotate, crop support Lossless rotate & crop (jpeg) support Adjust brightness, contrast... Auto levels, contrast Modify number of colors Apply filters (blur, average, emboss, ...) Apply effects (lens, wave, ...) Fullscreen mode Slide show with effects Batch convert, batch rename Create WEB page easily Screen capture Create contact Sheet Create or edit Multi-page file (TIFF, DCX, LDF) TWAIN & WIA support (Windows only) Print support (Windows only) Drag & Drop support (Windows only) Compare image side by side Filmstrip layout 44 languages support (Windows only)      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

.NET Framework Version 1.1
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
23.14MB   
 يعتبر برنامج NET Framework أحد مكونات الويندز Windows الاساسية و هو برنامج لا غني عنه لمستخدمي الانترنت. و هو من البرامج الاساسية لاي نسخة ويندوز، ويعتمد عليه الكثير من البرامج الاخري سواء للتشغيل او زيادة الاداء ..و هو برنامج هام جداً لتشغيل الالعاب و بعض الالعاب فعلياً لا تعمل بدونه. برنامج NET Framework من البرامج الداعمة و المساعدة فى رفع من اداء النظام ليساهم فى تشغيل و عمل العديد من البرامج التي يتم تنصيبها علي جهازك الشخصي. كذالك الالعاب و بعض البرامج الخاصة بالطباعة و النشر. 
The .NET Framework version 1.1 redistributable package includes everything you need to run applications developed using the .NET Framework.     The .NET Framework version 1.1 provides improved scalability and performance, support for mobile device development with ASP.NET mobile controls (formerly the Microsoft Mobile Internet Toolkit), support for Internet Protocol version 6, and ADO.NET classes for native communication with Open Database Connectivity (ODBC) and Oracle databases.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

3DMark05 1.3.0
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
286.83MB   
تحميل برنامج 3DMark  لاختبار اداء جهاز الكمبيوتر واداء الالعاب على الكمبيوتر مثل اختبار سرعة المعالج والرام وكرت العرض والدايركت اكس يتم تجميع هذه المعلومات والتاكد هل الاداء طبيعي ام ان هناك شي غير طبيعي في الاداء وذلك عن طريق مقارنة جهازك باجهزة اخرى مماثله حول العالم والمقارنه فيما بينها واكتشاف الاخطاء او التعاريف التي تسبب فروقات في الاداء بالنسبه للالعاب واقتراح عليك القيام بخطوات معينه مثل تحديث التعاريف او تثبيت برامج مساعدة لزيادة الاداء والسرعه وخاصة في تشغيل الالعاب , برنامج رائع لمحبي ومدمني الالعاب . 
3DMark05 is the a version of the very popular 3DMark series. By combining full DirectX 9.0c support with completely new tests and graphics, 3DMark05 continues the legacy of being industry standard benchmark. It is the first benchmark to require a DirectX9.0 compliant hardware with support for Pixel Shaders 2.0 or higher! By combining high quality 3D tests, CPU tests, feature tests, image quality tools, and much more, 3DMark05 is a premium benchmark for evaluating the previous generation of gaming hardware. Use it to benchmark your CPU and graphics card. Or just view the awesome demos!      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

AbiWord 2.9.4 Beta
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
9.40MB   
برنامج رائع بديل للوورد يقوم ما يقوم به الوورد المعتاد الذي تعودنا عليه في الأوفس وهو صغير الحجم مقارنته مع الاوفس ومجاني في نفس الوقت ويدعم اللغه العربيه 
AbiWord is a free word processing program similar to Microsoft® Word. It is suitable for a wide variety of word processing tasks. Multi Platform Enjoy your favorite Word Processor on the operating system you like to use - be it Windows, Linux, QNX, FreeBSD or Solaris. Interoperability AbiWord is able to read and write all industry standard document types, such as OpenOffice.org documents, Microsoft Word documents, WordPerfect documents, Rich Text Format documents, HTML web pages and many more. Advanced Document Layout Give your document that professional, scientific or fun-to-read look using AbiWord's advanced document layout options. Use tables, bullets, lists, images, footnotes, endnotes and styles to enhance the way your document looks. Internationalization AbiWord comes in many different languages. AbiWord is available in most common and many not-so-common languages. Dictionaries exist for over 30 languages.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Adobe Media Player 1.7
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
2.41MB   
 البرنامج يضع معنى جديدة في مجال قراءة الملتيميديا ، فبالاضافة إلى قراءة ملفات الصوت والفيديو بجودة مرتفعة ، يدعم ايضا تشغيل البث المباشر مع هذا البرنامج الرائع يمكنك متابعة عروض Internet TV وكدلك الملفات المحملة 
Adobe Media Player is a next-generation desktop media player, providing high-quality video playback of streamed, downloaded, or locally stored video content. Using the simple, intuitive interface of Adobe Media Player, you can subscribe to and watch online video content. You can also manage your own library of downloaded content and recommend and share favorite content with other viewers. You can perform the following tasks in Adobe Media Player: Find and watch video content. Add shows to your list of My Favorites. Adobe Media Player automatically queues up new episodes from your favorite shows when they become available. Manage your video content library, including videos previously saved to your computer. Recommend episodes to other viewers. Share a feed of your favorite episodes with friends. Manage your user preferences and options.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## لهلوبة الشرق

Snadboy - Reveal password   حمل من هنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## ايجى ستارز

.NET Framework Version 2.0 SP1
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
23.61MB   
 يعتبر برنامج NET Framework أحد مكونات الويندز Windows الاساسية و هو برنامج لا غني عنه لمستخدمي الانترنت. و هو من البرامج الاساسية لاي نسخة ويندوز، ويعتمد عليه الكثير من البرامج الاخري سواء للتشغيل او زيادة الاداء ..و هو برنامج هام جداً لتشغيل الالعاب و بعض الالعاب فعلياً لا تعمل بدونه. برنامج NET Framework من البرامج الداعمة و المساعدة فى رفع من اداء النظام ليساهم فى تشغيل و عمل العديد من البرامج التي يتم تنصيبها علي جهازك الشخصي. كذالك الالعاب و بعض البرامج الخاصة بالطباعة و النشر. 
The Microsoft .NET Framework version 2.0 redistributable package installs the .NET Framework runtime and associated files required to run applications developed to target the .NET Framework v2.0.     The .NET Framework version 2.0 improves scalability and performance of applications with improved caching, application deployment and updating with ClickOnce, support for the broadest array of browsers and devices with ASP.NET 2.0 controls and services.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Alt-Tab Thingy 4.0.4
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
405KB   
بديل لاضافة مميزات انواع جديدة لمساعدتك على تبديل المهام بشكل أسرع وأكثر كفاءة من أي وقت مضى 
إذا لم تكن على دراية بمهام تبديل Alt-Tab في الويندوز وممزوجات Alt-Tab عي اختصارات لوحة المفاتيح (مفتاح سريع) التي تمكنك من التغيير السريع بين التطبيقات والنوافذ. 
هذه الميزة موجودة في الويندوز منذ Windows 3.0 وليس لدية تغيير كبير منذ Windows '95. 
Alt-Tab Thingy بديل الذي يضيف مميزات انواع جديدة لمساعدتك في تبديل المهام بشكل أسرع وأكثر كفاءة من أي وقت مضى  
If you are not familiar with the Alt-Tab task switcher in Windows, it's a keyboard short-cut (hot-key) to enable fast switching between applications/windows.Alt-Tab Thingy is a replacement to add brand new features to help you switch tasks faster and more efficiently than ever before! Features: Use the cursor keys to make your selection Use the mouse as well as the keyboard System tray icon Drag and Resize windows by clicking anywhere on the window Window preview Can be disabled (handy for games players) Settings window for enabling/disabling features Informative tooltips Ghost windows! Auto Off feature (user controlled variable timer) Allows minimizing of windows to the system tray Monitors windows for change of caption/z-order/deadtray icons etc... Display resolution selector Icon/List view Variable preview size Mouse wheel support Automatically minimizes or closes Explorer windows Blacklist feature removes apps from the task preview (right-click on them to enable) Access ATT with an alternate "Alt+Key" combination, without altering the standard Windows Alt-Tab function (use both at the same time!) Taskbar Previews - When you hover the mouse over a taskbar, you will see previews for open windows above the taskbar.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Aptana Studio 3.6.1
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
129.06MB   
هل ترغبون فى تصميم موقعكم الخاص وترغبون ان يكون ذالك متوافق مع احدث أحدث التقنيات الخاصة بالمتصفحات المنختلفة ؟ هل ترغبون ببرنامج للتصميم ويكون سلس من حيث التعامل مع مختلف سكريبات الجافة المتعارف عليها ؟ هل ترغبون ببرنامج يقوم بتجربة المواقع قبل تشغيهال والتحقق من سلامة جميع جوانبها ؟ كل ذالك واكثر مع برنامج ابتانا ستوديو الجديد والذى يمكنكم تحميلة مجانا 
Aptana Studio is an environment that includes extensive capabilities to build Ruby and Rails, PHP, and Python applications, along with complete HTML, CSS and JavaScript editing. Aptana Studio harnesses the flexibility of Eclipse and focuses it into a powerful web development engine. Features: HTML, CSS, and JavaScript Code Assist; Deployment Wizard; Integrated Debugger; Git Integration; Built-in Terminal; IDE Customization.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

AS SSD benchmark 1.8.5636
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
283KB   
ان برنامج AS SSD benchmark يستخدم لمراقبة اداء النظام و ايضا يستخدم لرفع كفاءة الرامات مع امكانية كتابة تقارير حول اداء حاسوبك بالكامل . 
With AS SSD Benchmark you can determine your SSD drive's performance by conducting several specific tests. Test the sequential or random read/write performance without using the cache. AS SSD Benchmark reads/writes a 1 GByte file as well as randomly chosen 4K blocks. Additionally, it performs the tests using 1 or 64 threads and it determines the SSD's access time. Two extra benchmark tests examine the drive's behaviour when (1) copying a few big files, a lot of small files and a mixture of file sizes by using cached copy functions of your OS as well as (2) reading/writing data depending on the data's compressibility.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Attribute Changer 8.10
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
3.09MB   
برنامج Attribute Changer هو تطبيق يتيح لك تغيير كل أنواع سمات الملفات والمجلدات مثل التاريخ والوقت وحتى في نظام الملفات NTFS. 
يعتبر أقوى برنامج لتعديل وتغيير معلومات المجلدات Attribute Changer برنامج رائع في مجال الحماية.   
Returning home with a lot of freshly taken photos and noticing that the camera's clock was set to a wrong date or time? No problem. Use Attribute Changer to manage your files' attributes at once with just a few clicks. Attribute Changer modifies file dates and timestamps as well as the read-only, system and hidden status flags. Features:   Right-click add-on for Windows Explorer Change standard Windows attributes (read-only, system, hidden, etc.) Modify date and time stamps (Created, Modified, Accessed) Modify photo date and time stamps (EXIF information) Synchronize date and time stamps Partial date and time stamp updates Relative date and time adjustments Randomize date and time stamps Filters to exclude files and folders Realtime reporting (simple and detailed) Simulation mode Complete user manual with tutorials         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم  
Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Audiograbber 1.83
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
1.59MB   
برنامج Audiograbber  برنامج رائع يقوم بنسخ ملفات الصوت من على الأقراص المدمجة ( الاوديو ) ونسخها إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر مع إمكانية تحويلها إلى أي امتداد آخر  بواسطه برنامج Audiograbber
- امكانية عمل اختبار من التأكد من صحة عملية النسخ .
- حذف الصمت الذي يوجد بداية ونهاية كل مسار .
- يتمتع بواجهه بسيطة سهلة الإستخدام .
- يعمل مع جميع محركات الأقراص المضغوطة تقريبا .
- وهناك العديد من المزايا التي ستكتشفها عند استخدامك  لبرنامج Audiograbber . 
Audiograbber grabs digital audio from cd's. It copies the audio digitally -- not through the soundcard -- which enables you to make perfect copies of the originals. It can even perform a test to see that the copies really are perfect. Audiograbber can also automatically normalize the music, delete silence from the start and/or end of tracks, and send them to a variety or external MP3 encoders, such as Fraunhofers L3enc, or even use some MP3/WMA encoders internally for automatic creation of MP3's. Audiograbber can download and upload disc info from freedb, an Internet compact disc database. You can even record your vinyl LP's or cassette tapes with Audiograbber and make wav's or MP3's of them. There are a lot more functions in Audiograbber, but to put it simply: Audiograbber has the most features one can wish from such a program.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Auslogics Disk Defrag 6.1.2.0
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
7.14MB   
 برنامج Auslogics Disk Defrag يصلح اداء الكمبيوتر والنظام
ويجعل الكمبيوتر والنظام يفتح بشكل سريع ويسرع البرامج والتطبيقات ، و يعد
هذا البرنامج من اروع برامج تسريع النظام والكمبيوتر والبرامج والتطبيقات
والمجلدات 
Auslogics Disk Defrag is a compact and fast defragmentation tool that supports both FAT 16/32, and NTFS file systems. It's supplied with advanced disk optimization techniques, which will remedy your system sluggishness and crashes caused by disk fragmentation. Disk fragmentation leads to system slowdowns, PC crashes, slow startups and shutdowns. Auslogics Disk Defrag is designed for fast defragmentation of modern hard disks. Features: Defrag and optimize Free space consolidation System files smart placement Keeping the MFT reserved zone clear Single file or folder defragmentation List of fragmented files Auto-defrag mode Scheduled defragmentation Customizing disk defrag Multiple languages         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## لهلوبة الشرق

ccleaner 5.12.5431   يعد هذا البرنامج من اقوى البرامج في مجال تسريع الكمبيوتر, حيث يقوم البرنامج بحذف الملفات المؤقتة التي يقوم النظام بانشائها عندما تصبح بدون فائدة. بالاضافة الى ان البرنامج يقوم بالعديد من الاوامر التي تقوم باصلاح النظام وتنظيفه حيث يقوم بعملية فحص على الريجستري ويقوم ايضا بمسح الصور وملفات الفلاش والصفحات المؤقتة من المتصفح. كما يمكنك من خلال البرنامج حذف جميع الصفحات وروابطها التي دخلت اليها خلال تصفحك في الانترنت. واهم شئ ان كل هذه العمليات والمزايا تتم بسرعة كبيرة فكل ما عليك هو تنصيب البرنامج على جهازك ليصبح اسرع مما كان فهو اذا برنامج ضروري لكل جهاز. ويتوافق مع جميع اصدارات ويندوز.  حمل من هنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## لهلوبة الشرق

EasyCafe: Internet Cafe Management 2.2.14   (EasyCafe) والذي يعد من أفضل وأقوى البرامج المستخدمة للتحكم ومراقبة أجهزة الشبكة داخل مقهى انترنت بشكل خاص،، ولأي شبكة محلية داخلية بشكل عام.. وأكثر المستخدمين هم من أصحاب مراكز التعليم ومقاهي الانترنت وتستطيع أيضاً من خلال هذا البرنامج معرفة ما يقوم به كل مستخدم مرتبط بالشبكة  حمل من هنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

.NET Framework Version 3.5 SP1
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
2.82MB   
 يعتبر برنامج NET Framework أحد مكونات الويندز Windows الاساسية و هو برنامج لا غني عنه لمستخدمي الانترنت. و هو من البرامج الاساسية لاي نسخة ويندوز، ويعتمد عليه الكثير من البرامج الاخري سواء للتشغيل او زيادة الاداء ..و هو برنامج هام جداً لتشغيل الالعاب و بعض الالعاب فعلياً لا تعمل بدونه. برنامج NET Framework من البرامج الداعمة و المساعدة فى رفع من اداء النظام ليساهم فى تشغيل و عمل العديد من البرامج التي يتم تنصيبها علي جهازك الشخصي. كذالك الالعاب و بعض البرامج الخاصة بالطباعة و النشر. 
The Microsoft .NET Framework 3 is the new managed code programming model for Windows®. It combines the power of the .NET Framework version 2.0 with new technologies for building applications that have visually compelling user experiences, seamless communication across technology boundaries, and the ability to support a wide range of business processes. These new technologies are Windows Presentation Foundation, Windows Communication Foundation, Windows Workflow Foundation, and Windows CardSpace.     The .NET Framework 3 is included as part of the Windows Vista operating system; you can install it or uninstall it using Windows Features Control Panel. This redistributable package is for Windows XP and Windows Server 2003. The latest version (3.5) contains many new features building incrementally upon .NET Framework 2.0 and 3.0, and includes .NET Framework 2.0 service pack 1 and .NET Framework 3.0 service pack 1.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Autoruns 13.50
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
592KB   
هذه أداة صغيرة في الحجم للتعامل مع فيروس الأوتورن الذي يقع على روت الهارديسك وروت الفلاش ميميوري عند التنقل بالفلاش ميموري من جهاز لجهاز والإصابه بهذا الفيروس الذي يبطىء من قدرة الجهاز وفعاليته البرنامج صغير الحجم وسهل الإستخدام ولا يحتاج تنصيب مجرد تشغيل فقط برنامج صغيرالحجم ولكن اداءها فظيع جداً حيث يقوم بحذف فيروس الأوتورن من جهازك بشكل نهائي وقطعى 
Autoruns shows you what programs are configured to run during system bootup or login, and shows you the entries in the order Windows processes them. These programs include ones in your startup folder, Run, RunOnce, and other Registry keys. You can configure Autoruns to show other locations, including Explorer shell extensions, toolbars, browser helper objects, Winlogon notifications, auto-start services, and much more. Autoruns goes way beyond the MSConfig utility bundled with Windows Me and XP. Autoruns' Hide Signed Microsoft Entries option helps you to zoom in on third-party auto-starting images that have been added to your system and it has support for looking at the auto-starting images configured for other accounts configured on a system. Also included in the download package is a command-line equivalent that can output in CSV format, Autorunsc. This download includes the exe and command line versions of Autoruns.       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Avidemux 2.6.10
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
14.40MB   
يعتبر برنامج Avidemux من افضل برامج التعديل علي الفيديو المجانية. يمكنك من خلال البرنامج تحرير وتعديل الفيديو والتعامل مع الكثير من صيغ الفيديو الشهيرة مثل AVI, DVD, MPEG, MP4, ASF, MKV. من خلال البرنامج يمكنك اضافة التأثيرات والفلاتر علي ملفات الفيديو. يمكنك ايضا يمكنه استخراج واستخلاص الصوت من الفيديو. برنامج مميز انصحك باستخدامه كما أنه مجاني. 
The free video editor Avidemux comes with a well selected feature set to get your cutting, filtering and encoding tasks done. It reads and writes many file types (AVI, DVD, MPEG, MP4, ASF, MKV) and comes with a variety of common codecs and filters. Avidemux automates your tasks by creating projects and putting them into the job queue. Features:   Non-linear video editing Apply filters and effects Transcode into various formats Insert or extract audio streams Subtitle processor Project system Powerful scripting capabilities Graphical or command line interfaces Video encoders: MPEG-4 AVC, XviD, MPEG-4 ASP, MPEG-2 Video, MPEG-1 Video, DV, ... Audio encoders: AC-3, AAC, MP3, MP2, Vorbis, PCM, ... Container: AVI, MPEG-PS/TS, MP4, MKV, FLV, OGM, ...       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Axialis IconWorkshop 6.80
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
36.49MB   
 برنامج مميز ورائع بحيث يمكنك تصميم أيقونات خاصة بك لبرامج او عملك الخاص
كما يمكنك إنشاء ايقونات عالية الجودة والوضوح وبعدة طرق بحيث يمكنك انشاء ايقونات كأيقونات ويندوز XP Vista Windows 7
كذلك يتميز البرنامج بإمكانية سحب أيقونة أي برنامج وحفظها على حاسوبك بصيغة Icon
كذلك يتميز البرنامج بتعامله مع عدة صيغ للصور لتحويلها إلى ايقونات فهو قادر على سحب صيغ صور مثل • Windows Bitmap Image (BMP) • Portable Network Graphic (PNG) • Joint Photographic Experts Group (JPEG) • JPEG 2000 (JP2) • Graphics Interchange Format (GIF) • Photoshop Document (PSD) ملفات الفوتوشوب • Radiance HDR (HDR) • Portable Float Map Images (PFM) • Portable Bitmaps (PNM, PBM, PPM, PGM) • TARGA Images (TGA) • TIFF Images (TIF, TIFF) • Wireless Images (WBMP, WAP) • X11 Pixmap Images (XPM) • ملفات الادوبي الليستريتور
كذلك يتميز البرنامج بإمكانية تعديل على الايقونات عند سحبها للبرنامج بحيث يمكنك التحكم بلون الايقونة او مقاسها واضافة نصوص وتعديلات أخرى 
With IconWorkshop make your own icons for Windows, Macintosh and Unix. It creates Windows icons up to 256x256 for Windows Vista and Macintosh icons up to 512x512 for Leopard (Mac OS 10.5). Unix uses PNG icons. IconWorkshop creates PNG images with alpha channel in a few clicks including from existing Windows and Mac OS icons. The new generation of icons uses variable transparency (alpha channel). This feature permits creating beautiful icons with smooth borders and shadows. You need a professional tool to create such icons. Axialis IconWorkshop has been designed with one goal in mind: "Icon Quality". Enjoy the powerful editor which permits creating the various image formats of an icon from an original drawing without quality loss. Five reasons to try IconWorkshop: One professional tool for all your needs Create icons for both Windows and Macintosh OS Be productive instantly - No complicated settings Access to private images objects Compatible with graphic industry standards         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

BearShare Lite 5.2.5
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
3.34MB   
برنامج BearShare Lite ، برنامج البحث عن الاغاني والفيديو وبرنامج BearShare Lite هو برنامج غني عن التعريف في البحث عن الاغاني والفديو بشتى الصيغ تبادل الملفات على شبكة الإنترنت أو الشبكة المحلية مشابة للـ Kazaa يمتلك برنامج BearShare Lite واجهة جميلة وسهلة الإستخدام يبحث في أجهزة المستخدمين المشاركين بالملفات عن ملفات عدة مثل (MP3 - فيديو - صوت - صور- تطبيقات) وأخرى مايميز برنامج BearShare Lite بأنه يبحث ضمن شبكة واسعة تسمى Gnutella و التي تستخدمها برامج أخرى وستفاجىء بكمية المصادر التي يجلبها لك والناتج سرعة تحميل ممتازة. 
BearShare is a leading file sharing program. Intuitive design, millions of users, safety features and quick setup - what more could you ask for? How about Free exclusive BearShare music, help with common questions and Free tools!     BearShare Lite removes the bundled software and a cleaner, simpler user experience. This version is free to use, but later versions are not and so will no longer be added to FileHippo.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Beyond Compare 4.1.3
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
19.81MB   
سمات البرنامج الرئيسية : 
- المقارنة بين الملفات والمجلدات : حيث يسمح لك برنامج Beyond Compare بالمقارنة بسهولة وسرعة بين الملفات والمجلدات الخاصة بك من خلال أسلوب بسيط و أوامر قوية تمكن من التركيز علي الاختلافات التي تهتم بها وتبعدك عن ما لا تهتم به ويمكنك أيضاً من خلال خاصية المقارنة في هذا البرنامج دمج التغييرات , مزامنة الملفات , وتوليد تقارير عن السجلات الخاصة بك . 
- المشاهدة المتخصصة : حيث يتضمن برنامج Beyond Compare خاصية دمج مشاهدات المقارنة لأنواع متعددة من البيانات ويمكن عرض نتائج هذه المقارنات علي هيئة ملفات HTML أو علي هيئة صور . 
- الدمج الثلاثي : من خلال خاصية دمج المشاهدات والمقارنات من خلال برنامج Beyond Compare فإن البرنامج يتيح لك أيضاً خاصية الجمع بين نسختين من ملف أو اثنين علي هيئة مُخرج فردي واحد أي ملف واحد فقط من سابق عدة ملفات 
- مزامنة الملفات : إن واجهة التعامل الخاصة بخاصية مزامنة الملفات والمجلدات تتيح لك التوفيق بين الاختلافات في البيانات الخاصة بك تلقائياً . 
هذا البرنامج غير مجاني وهو بواجهة تعامل باللغة الانجليزية ويعمل علي جميع أنظمة التشغيل 
Beyond Compare 3 is the ideal tool for comparing files and folders on your Windows system. Visualize changes in your code and carefully reconcile them. Compare Files, Folders Beyond Compare allows you to quickly and easily compare your files and folders. By using simple, powerful commands you can focus on the differences you're interested in and ignore those you're not. You can then merge the changes, synchronize your files, and generate reports for your records. Specialized Viewers Beyond Compare includes built-in comparison viewers for a variety of data types. Compare .csv data or HTML tables in a Data Compare session, or images in a Picture Compare session. 3-way Merge Beyond Compare's new merge view allows you to combine changes from two versions of a file into a single output. Its intelligent approach allows you to quickly accept most changes while carefully examining conflicts. Synchronize Folders Beyond Compare's intuitive Folder Sync interface lets you reconcile differences in your data automatically.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## سالم رؤوف

Any Video Converter Ultimate 5.8.8      محول الفيديو الرائع في اخر اصداراته بامكانياته المذهله التي حازت اعجاب الجميع .. البرنامج يحول الي الكثير من الصيغ المطلوبه مثل [COLOR=deep***blue]MP4, AVI, RM, RMVB, QT, MOV, 3GP, 3G2, FLV, MPEG-1, MPEG-2, DVR-MS, VOB, MKV, ASF, DivX, OGM to MP4, AVI, WMV, 3GP, 3G2, FLV, MPG and SWF [/COLOR]   Any Video Converter Ultimate will provide users with an All-in-One DVD ripper, video converter and DVD creator that will help you rip DVD and convert all kinds of video formats including MP4, AVI, RM, RMVB, QT, MOV, 3GP, 3G2, FLV, MPEG-1, MPEG-2, DVR-MS, VOB, MKV, ASF, DivX, OGM to MP4, AVI, WMV, 3GP, 3G2, FLV, MPG and SWF with fast converting speed and excellent video quality, HD AVI, HD MP4 and HD WMV output formats are also available and you can create DVD movie with beautiful and customizable DVD menu directly from various video formats.    الحجم : 36 ميجا    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم  
Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي  
Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور اخي   
Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## البوب شريف

* Nokia PC Suite 7.1.180.94*    * 38.8* *MB*       *  هو برنامج بسيط  يساعدك في نقل قوائم اتصالاتك واشياء  اخرى من هاتف نوكيا الخاص بك الى  حاسبك الشخصي. كانت نوكيا الشركة الاولى  في مجال الاتصالات وكانت من اوائل  الشركات في انتاج الهاتف المحمول وكانو  الافضل, ولكن بدأت الشركات الاخرى  في دخول السوق (Blackberry, Apple,  Samsung) ولم يعد كثير من الناس يحملون  هاتف نوكيا.بل وان هناك جيل  بالكامل لم يسمع عن نوكيا مقارنة بتأثيرهم في  العالم.برنامج Nokia PC  Suite - مدير لهواتف النقالة  من نوكيا الشركة، والمصممة لتحرير وتزامن  تقريبا جميع البيانات من جهاز  الكمبيوتر. البرنامج يسمح لك لتحرير دفتر  الهاتف واستنساخها رسائل الوسائط  المتعددة، وتحميل الصور إلى الهاتف،  والموسيقى، والفيديو، وتطبيقات جافا  الخ برنامج Nokia PC Suite يتيح لك  عثور على آخر تحديثات لهاتفك النقال  وتحميل الموسيقى إلى هاتفك مع كوفيتش  البوابة الشعبية. البرنامج يتيح لك  استخدام الهاتف كمودم للاتصال  بالإنترنت من خلال كابل أو اتصال لاسلكي  تكوينه. برنامج Nokia PC Suite  لديه وظيفة التي تسمح لك لإنشاء وحفظ النسخة  الاحتياطية الهاتف المحمول  إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك. مميزات البرنامج*   * تزامن الهاتف المحمول مع الكمبيوتر 
وهناك عدد كبير من الوظائف للعمل مع الهاتف 
باستخدام الهاتف الخاص بك، كما مودم للاتصال بالإنترنت 
تحديث برامج الهاتف 
القدرة على إنشاء وحفظ النسخة الاحتياطية الهاتف المحمول إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك *   *Nokia PC Suite is an application intended to empower  Nokia telephone proprietors to exchange vital ********s from the cell  telephone to the PC and the other way around, additionally to control a  percentage of the handheld's components straight from the desktop.  
Upheld elements packaged in an easy to understand interface  
The apparatus should give some new capacities to the individuals who  obtained a Nokia telephone, including altering, going down and  synchronizing the records. Nokia PC Suite practically does that, as it  is a simple to-utilize application with an exceptionally charming and  natural interface you ought to end up usual with in a matter of minutes.   
Distinctive network choices  
All capacities can be gotten to from the principle interface, when the  telephone is effectively joined with the PC. There are four availability  choices accessible: Bluetooth, infrared, serial link (CA-42) and USB  link, with the last one being the speediest.  
Now and again, some association issues may happen while attempting to  combine the cell telephone and the PC. Likewise record exchange or  different elements of the application could get to be inaccessible. On  the off chance that this happens, your ought to separate the gadgets and  attempt to set up another association.*     *الـتـحــمــــيــل*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *تحياتى للجميع*

----------


## البوب شريف

* ESET Smart Security 9.0.318.0 32bit  & 64bit*     *32bit   
91.4* *MB 
------------------ 64bit*  *95.7* *MB*       *  ESET Smart Security هو من اشهر برامج الحماية لاجهزة  الكمبيوتر ضد جميع  البرمجيات الخبيثة والفيروسات وصفحات الانترنت المزيفة  والبريد الالكتروني  الغير مرغوب فيه كما ويمنع الذين يقومون بعمليات الهكر  مع اكبر مستوى من  الحماية ويقوم بالحماية بشكل مباشر اي اثناء العمل او  تصفح الانترنت او  اللعب عن طريق الانترنت ويقوم ايضا يفحص اي قرص قابل  للازالة يتم ادخاله  الى الحاسب 
يعد هذا البرنامج انه افضل حل لتأمين الحاسب من جميع  انواع الهجمات  والتهديدات حيث يقوم بحماية المعلومات الحساسة سواء عبر  الانترنت او خارجه  وهو متكامل ليعمل مع اي موارد للنظام  
يملك جدار حماية قوي جدا ضد جميع الهجمات مما يوفر الوقت وذلك لانه يقوم بمراقبة الشبكة والكشف عنها 
يفحص جميع انواع رسائل البريد الالكتروني الواردة
يفحص جميع الفلاشات او اي قرص نقوم بادخاله
كما يقوم بمسح  autorun.inf *  *Acquiring the infection signature database and  ThreatSense filtering motor from NOD32 Antivirus, Smart Security speaks  to Eset's inside and out av application against malware, complete with  extra security parts. 
Setup customization and obvious UI 
Amid establishment it is conceivable to either empower or impair  discovery of PUPs (possibly undesirable applications), change  intermediary settings and set the game-plan for upgrading project  segments and restarting Eset right a while later. 
Keen Security incorporates an individual firewall to supplant Windows  Firewall and it can be set to programmed, intelligent, strategy based or  learning mode. Clients might secret word ensure the setup settings for  the situation the PC is imparted to others.  
Picking a perfect interface with an all around sorted out structure,  ESET Smart Security shouldn't be hard to explore, paying little respect  to the client's past involvement with av devices. Its rich and propelled  customization set is another matter, then again.  
Malware insurance through distinctive sweep strategies  
Shrewd Scan runs Eset's predefined arrangement to look just well known  framework areas for malware, Custom Scan gives clients the likelihood to  design examine ranges and settings, while Removable Media Scan just  checks removable capacity gadgets like USB circles and DVDs. So as to  run a complete sweep, it is important to pick the whole PC when  tinkering with the custom mode conduct.*      *الـتـحــمــــيــل*  *32bit  *     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *------------------------------------------------------------ 64bit*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## البوب شريف

* Kaspersky Internet Security 16.0.0.614*      * 165.8* *MB*       *  برنامج الحماية كاسبرسكي إنترنت سكيورتي يساعدك على  حماية جهاز الكمبيوتر  الخاص بك من جميع الفيروسات و البرمجيات الخبيثة و  حمايتك من تهديدات  قراصنة الانترنت، كاسبرسكاي انترنت سكيوريتي يوفر لك  جدار ناري قوي ضد  المتطفلين الذين يحاولون اختراق جهازك و إنتهاك خصويتك و  سرقة ملفاتك  المهمة، و بحانب هذا البرنامج البرنامج يعمل على حماية جهاز  اللكمبيوتر  الخاص بك من جميع انواع الفيروسات و التروجان و الديدان و  ملفات التجسس،  برنامج كاسبرسكاي انترنت سكيوريتي خصيصا تم تطويره بطريقة  قوية ليوفر لك  الأمان عند ابحارك على الانترنت لهذا لا يستطيع احد  الاستغناء عنه و  كاسبرسكاي انترنت سكيوريتي قادر على كشف الفيروسات و  إزالتها من الجهاز و  له إستجابة سريعة في رصد الفيروسات و التصدي لها، و  تأمين جميع الثغرات في  جهاز الكمبيوتر و الابحار الآمن على شبكة الانترنت  العالمية. 
من اقوى برامج الحمايه  حماية في الوقت الحقيقي يدافع ضد الفيروسات الجديدة والناشئة وبرامج التجسس وأكثر
حماية -Hybrid يجمع بين قوة السحب وجهازك
الشيكات السلامة -Instant فحص الملفات والمواقع
الوضع -Gamer يساعدك على الاستمتاع بتجربة الألعاب دون انقطاع
خالية، التحديثات التلقائية وترقيات ضمان أن يكون لديك دائما أحدث نسخة من المنتجات الأمنية كاسبيرسكي الخاص بك .* * Designer Kaspersky gives three sorts of hostile to  malware items: Anti-Virus, Internet Security and PURE, with every one  giving a larger number of elements than the last. Web Security is the  variant conveying premium insurance to PCs against Trojans, worms,  infections, secondary passages, rootkits, dialers and other sort of  electronic dangers. 
Rapid installer and easy to understand interface 
The establishment procedure is quick and uncomplicated, as the device  consequently sets up all parts and does not give clients the likelihood  of barring any of them. 
The designer jam the same charming and simple to-explore interface for  every one of the three av items, where every essential module can be  consistently gotten to from the principle menu by means of substantial  catches. 
Center security by means of various and adjustable output modes 
Kaspersky incorporates different output modes that can be picked by  considering the objective: Full Scan altogether breaks down every piece  of the PC and ought to be utilized now and again to do a complete  checkup, while Quick Scan looks just in basic zones and normal areas and  ought to be utilized all the time to keep the PC fit as a fiddle.  Custom Scan confirms just records, organizers and drives suspected by  the client, while Removable Drives Scan assesses outer circles when they  are connected to the machine to preclude any hazardous or obscure  things. Sweep employments can be booked to run consistently and without  client help. 
In the event that unsatisfied with the default design, clients may  change filter settings in regards to the continuous watchman, security  level, activity on danger recognition (independently for removable  drives on association), examine scope, client rights, dangers and  rejections, hostile to phising, self-protection, system settings,  notices, alongside reports and the isolate. 
Propelled insurance by means of additional layers of security 
Contrasted with Kaspersky Anti-infection which offers just fundamental  assurance against malware, the Internet Security release conveys extra  wellbeing measures to the table. Safe Money stores budgetary data in a  secured vault when performing online exchanges, a two-way firewall is  intended to square programmer assaults, while another instrument keeps  suspicious applications from investigating so as to do any harm their  conduct.*      *الـتـحــمــــيــل*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## البوب شريف

* Avira Free Antivirus 15.0.14.259*  * offline installer*   *222.50* *MB*       *الجدير بالذكر أن برنامج أفيرا انتي فيروس يعتبر من أشهر  وأقوي برامج  الحماية ومكافحة الفيروسات علي الإطلاق ويحمل شعبية واسعة  علي المستوي  العالمي من حيث عدد المستخدمين الذين يثقون في البرنامج. وحسب  الاحصائيات  الرسمية القادمة من موقع أفيرا فإن برنامج Avira Free  Antivirus 15 قادر  علي التعرف وإكتشاف أكثر من 150 ألف نوع مختلف من  الفيروسات والملفات  الضارة سواء كانت موجودة علي الانترنت أثناء تصفحك  للشبكة أو موجودة علي  جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك. بعد تنصيب برنامج Avira  Free Antivirus 15 علي  جهازك يمكنك عمل فحص متكامل لكافة دريفات الكمبيوتر  للتأكد من خلوها من  الفيروسات التي قد تهدد جهازك بشكل عام. النسخة  الموجودة معنا اليوم تعمل  علي نظام تشغيل ويندوز 10 الأخير يمكنك تحميل  النسخ الخاصة بالهواتف  المحمولة سواء اندرويد أو ايفون.*   *The free release of Avira Antivirus is by all accounts  the right decision for some clients who are looking for a hostile to  malware arrangement with great execution results and consistent  programming and infection definition overhauls, just to make sure  diseases avoid their valuable information.  
Quick setup and obvious interface  
Not at all like numerous av items, Avira Free Antivirus is anything but  difficult to introduce, as client help is insignificant. In any case,  subsequent to the system accompanies its own particular continuous  assurance module against malware, it will undoubtedly strife with any  effectively existing antivirus instrument. In this manner, clients ought  to either cripple or uninstall the other av utility, so as to keep any  Windows dependability issues.  
With respect to the interface, the engineers have dependably selected a  spotless look and natural choices, and their most recent Avira rendition  makes no special case. While learners can apply the application's  default setup and empower/impair any real segment with a single tick,  specialists are allowed to tinker with every piece of the framework  scanner, constant watchman, isolate, scheduler, reports and occasions.  
Distinctive sweep modes for quick or intensive examination  
Avira guarantees to secure PCs against infections, worms, Trojans,  rootkits, spyware, adware, secondary passages, dialers, PUPs, phishing,  and other danger sorts. Its scanner can cover the whole hard circle or  just removable drives, the Windows framework index, individual records,  dynamic procedures, rootkit and dynamic malware diseases, or any  exceptionally characterized areas. In addition, sweep assignments can be  booked.*     *الـتـحــمــــيــل*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي  
Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم  
Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## mohamed73

تسلم يمناك اخي  
Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## لهلوبة الشرق

teracopy   حمل من هنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Defraggler 2.19.982
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
4.32MB   
برنامج ديفرجلر المجاني يتيح لك إلغاء التجزئة للقرص الصلب و تنظيم البيانات المخزنة و زيادة سرعة جهاز الكمبيوتر، إلغاء التجزئة للقرص الصلب عملية مهمة لتحسين أداء جهاز الكمبيوتر و علينا دائما القيام بها من اجل المحافظة على سرعة جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بنا، يتم يوميا تخزين بيانات على القرص الصلب و هذه البيانات او الملفات تأخذ مساحة متفرقة على القرص الصلب لهذا عند قراءة هذه البيانات سيأخذ الكمبيوتر وقت كبير من اجل قراءة البيانات لانها بكل بساطة متشتتة على القرص الصلب و لا تأخذ مكان واحد، هنا تأتي عملية إلغاء التجزئة للقرص الصلب و هي تنظيم البيانات في مكان واحد حتى يسهل قرائتها و هذا يزيد من سرعة تجاوب النظام، أيضا عند تشغيل جهاز الكمبيوتر و إستخدامه اليومي يزيد من تفرق البيانات على مساحات متباعدة و من الأفضل القيام بعملية إلغاء التجزئة مرة كل أسبوع من اجل المحافظة على القرص الصلب و ايضا المحافظة على سرعة جهاز الكمبيوتر و برنامج ديفرجلر سهل في الاستخدام و سريع جدا في الغاء التجزئة للقرص الصلب. يعاني الكثير من المستخدمين بطئ شديد في اجهزة الكمبيوتر الخاصة بهم، و هذا يظهر عند قراءة ملفات فيديو او مستندات كبيرة الحجم، ايضا يظهر بطئ كبير في إقلاع النظام و هذا راجع الى عدم تنظيم ملفات النظام في مكان واحد، لحل هذه المشكلة علينا إلغاء التجزئة للقرص الصلب و تنظيم الملفات و البيانات في منطقة واحدة على القرص الصلب و هذا سيزيد من سرعة إقلاع نظام الويندوز و ستلاحظ سرعة كبيرة في تجاوب القرص الصلب أثناء قراءة مختلف انواع الملفات، يمكنك تحميل نسختك المجانية و بآخر اصدار من برنامج إلغاء التجزئة ديفرجلر و لا تنسى ان عملية إلغاء التجزئة عملية مهمة جدا للمحافظة على سرعة الكمبيوتر الخاص بك، على الأقل عليك القيام بعملية الغاء التجزئة مرة أو مرتين كل اسبوع. 
Most defrag tools only allow you to defrag an entire drive. Defraggler lets you specify one or more files, folders, or the whole drive to defragment. When Defraggler reads or writes a file, it uses the exact same techniques that Windows uses. Using Defraggler is just as safe for your files as using Windows. At a glance, you can see how fragmented your hard drive is. Defraggler's drive map shows you blocks that are empty, not fragmented, or needing defragmentation. Give your hard drive a quick touch-up with Quick Defrag Organizes empty disk space to further prevent fragmentation Defragment while you sleep - and wake up with a faster PC. Set Defraggler to run daily, weekly or monthly Full Windows OS and Multi-lingual support Boot time defrag of system files Supports 37 major languages Defraggler is made by Piriform, the company that also brought you CCleaner and Recuva, so is completely free!         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Dexpot 1.6.14 Build 2439
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
5.05MB   
برنامج لانشاء اربع اسطح مكتب على الحاسوب
كل سطح مستقل بذاته ويمكنك التنقل بينهم
باستخدام الكيبورد والماوس  
Dexpot turns your monitor into up to 20. Dexpot creates additional workspaces you can quickly switch between. Take, for example, Desktop 1 to listen to your favourite music, surf the web on Desktop 2, use Desktop 3 to handle your daily word processing or switch to Desktop 4 for a game of Solitaire. Different icons, wallpapers, start-ups, and much more can be configured for each desktop. Users owning netbooks, tablets and UMPC with small screens and low resolutions will benefit from virtual desktops as well.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Digsby (build 92)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
18.26MB   
برنامج شهير جدا في عالم المحادثة عبر الأنترنت و هو يجمع عديد البرامج المعروفة في الشات في برنامج واحد
ليكون الأروع و الأحدث و الأسهل
له مميزات عديدة كتغيير التيم و Tabbed Chat 
Digsby provides you with IM, email and Social networks in one easy to use application. Instant Messaging - Digsby is a multiprotocol IM client that lets you chat with all your friends on AIM, MSN, Yahoo, ICQ, Google Talk, and Jabber with one simple to manage buddy list. Email Notifications - Digsby is an email notification tool that alerts you of new email and lets you perform actions such as 'Delete' or 'Report Spam' with just one click. Social Networking - Digsby is a social networking tool that alerts you of events like new messages and gives you a live Newsfeed of what your friends are up to. Version 38 onwards is a stub installer that includes numerous toolbars etc., we recommend you do not install these.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

CloneDVD 2.9.3.3
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
5.02MB   
برنامج يساعدك على نسخ افلام الدي في دي DVD و عمل نسخة إحتياطية على جهاز الكمبيوتر أو على أقراص DVDs فارغة بكل سهولة كما يتيح لك ضغط الفيديو طويل المدى بسرعة عالية مع الحفاظ على أعلى مستويات الجودة للصورة بإستخدام تقنيات تحويل خاصة للفيديو،مما يسمح لك بتحديد إعدادات الصوت و إعدادات اللغة و التحكم في طول الزمني للفيديو ،و ايضا البرنامج يتيح لك تركيب الترجمات على الافلام بكل سهولة قبل النسخ ،اما بخصوص نسخ افلام الدي في دي المحمية فأنت بحاجة ايض الى برنامج Anydvd ،احصل على نسختك المجانية بآخر اصدار من برنامج كلون دي في دي و إستمتع بمشاهدة أفلامك المفضلة على جهاز الكمبيوتر و ذلك بنسخها على جهازك بكل سلاسة حتى و ان كانت محمية من النسخ. 
CloneDVD 2 copies movies in unparalleled picture quality. If it's only the main movie or a complete DVD - CloneDVD compresses even long footage in brilliant quality and at high speed: A special transcoding technology compresses your choice of DVD titles according to your audio and language selection automatically to a freely adjustable target size. Our unique Film Strip assistant will guide you step by step through all settings. With the help of the Video Preview you select the desired DVD titles and decide if you want to trim individual chapters. Quality bars show the direct influence of the title and language selection on the quality of the movie copy. Even beginners always keep track. Copy protected movie DVDs can only be copied with AnyDVD. Features: Copies the main movie, special features and/or the original menu onto DVD recordable media or your hard-disk Newly improved transcoder: Better picture quality at high reduction rates (footage of more than two hours) Impressive speed at high reduction rates Video Preview shows an overview of all selectable DVD titles Include or exclude the original menu Visual quality control through quality bars during the title and language selection Target size freely adjustable Chapter trimming/splitting available This download is for a 21 day trial.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

CrossLoop 2.82
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
2.07MB   
برنامج crossloop ناجح وجرب مية بالمية وهو بعد ان تفتحه يظهر لك اسم جهازك ورقمه وماعليك سوى ادخال رقم صديقك فقط ويفضل الاتصال بالماسنجر ويجب ان يكون صديقك عنده نفس البرنامج 
برنامج crossloop ناجح وجرب مية بالمية وهو بعد ان تفتحه يظهر لك اسم جهازك ورقمه وماعليك سوى ادخال رقم صديقك فقط ويفضل الاتصال بالماسنجر ويجب ان يكون صديقك عنده نفس البرنامج 
The CrossLoop application allows a person at one computer to view and/or control a remote computer. The person accessing the remote computer will be able to see the desktop, use the mouse and use the keyboard. The CrossLoop application works great for helping or being helped by friends and family or for being helped by CrossLoop's support specialists.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

CutePDF Writer 3.0
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
4.48MB   
CutePDF Writer الكاتب (سابقا CutePDF Printer) هو أداة مجانية لتحويل أي وثيقة تقريبا إلى ملف PDF. فإنه ينشئ برنامج تشغيل الطابعة الظاهرية على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك، والتي تمكنك من طباعة PDF كما لا تشوبه شائبة مختلف الملفات المختلفة مثل مستندات Office، الملفات النصية، ملفات الصور، وأكثر من ذلك. البرنامج لا يوجد لديه واجهة المستخدم الرسومية، وسهل جدا لتثبيت. 
CutePDF Writer (formerly CutePDF Printer) is the free version of commercial PDF creation software. Portable Document Format (PDF) is the de facto standard for the secure and reliable distribution and exchange of electronic documents and forms around the world. CutePDF Writer installs itself as a "printer subsystem". This enables virtually any Windows applications (must be able to print) to create professional quality PDF documents - with just a push of a button! FREE for personal and commercial use! No watermarks! No Popup Web Ads!      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

DriveImage XML 2.50
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
1.93MB   
برنامج نسخ احتياطي يقوم بعمل نسخة طبق الأصل من القرص ( البارتشن ) لاستخدامها في حالة حذفت الملفات او تضرر القرص ( البارتش ) 
DriveImage XML is an easy to use and reliable program for imaging and backing up partitions and logical drives. Image creation uses Microsoft's Volume Shadow Services (VSS), allowing you to create safe "hot images" even from drives currently in use. Images are stored in XML files, allowing you to process them with 3rd party tools. Never again be stuck with a useless backup! Restore images to drives without having to reboot. DriveImage XML is now faster than ever, offering two different compression levels. The program will backup, image and restore drives formatted with FAT 12, 16, 32 and NTFS.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

DVD Shrink 3.2.0.15
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
1.07MB   
رنامج DVD Shrink هو افضل برنامج ناسخ DVD وعمل نسخة احتياطية لاي فلم دي في دي لديك هذا البرنامج هو لعمل نسخة احتياطية من DVD discs. يمكن ان تستخدم هذا البرنامج لنسخ DVD حتى تعمل نسخة احتياطية من DVD. كما سيقوم البرنامج بنسخ نسخة عن نسختك الاحتياطية 
DVDShrink is software to backup DVD discs. You can use this software in conjunction with DVD burning software of your choice, to make a backup copy of any DVD video disc. DVDShrink will also burn your backup DVD, if you have installed the latest version of Nero. If you already possess alternative burning software and prefer to stick with it, then you can still use DVD Shrink. The output from DVDShrink can be saved as files on your hard drive, which you can then burn with software of your choice. Why Use DVDShrink? Most DVDs are designed to prevent you from making copies. The first preventative measure is encryption. Commercial DVD titles are often encrypted, which prevents you from either copying them to your hard drive, or if you manage to do so, being able to play the resulting files. DVDShrink overcomes this problem with built-in decryption algorithms. The next problem is not so easy. Most DVD video titles are simply too large to fit, without modification, onto a single recordable DVD-R disk. DVDShrink overcomes this problem by compressing or "shrinking" the data from your original DVD. DVDShrink also allows you to re-author your DVD. You can make your own compilation from one or more source DVDs, or select only the parts of a DVD which you intend to view, thus preserving more space on your backup for the highest quality viewing. Last but not least, why use DVD Shrink? Because DVDShrink is free!         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

EA Download Manager 8.0.3.427
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
33.53MB   
برنامج لتسريع التحميل برنامج EA Download Manager العملاق الحقيقي لتحميل برامج من الانترنت بسرعة البرق مع امكانيات فولاذية اخرى تستحق الثناء والعناء ... مع برنامج idm اذا انقطع معك الانترنت ستجد هذا البرنامج داعم لك بعد رجوع النت ويعود التحميل بنفس السرعة ومن اخر مكان توقف عنده ونفس الشيء مع الكهرباء اذا انقطعت الان 
EA Download Manager (formerly EA Link or EA Downloader) is an application that enables you to download games and related content directly to your computer. This application also provides one location for you to manage and organize your EA digital content. EA Download Manager is simple to use. You can download and install this small application in a matter of minutes. EA Download Manager was replaced by Origin.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

EaseUS Partition Master Free 10.8
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
28.05MB   
برنامج اسوس بارتشن ماستر يتيح لك اعادة تقسيم الهارد ديسك بكل سهولة و هذه العملية تزيد من سرعة جهاز الكمبيوتر و تحدد اقسام لتوزيع و تنظيم ملفاتك الخاصة، يمكنك تقسيم القرص الصلب الى عدة اقسام حسب المساحة التي لديك و برنامج اسوس بارتشن ماستر يدعم جميع انظمة تشغيل ويندوز الجديدة منها ويندوز 7 كما يوفر لك البرنامج عمل اقراص مضغوطة و مدمجة ذاتية الاقلاع للنظام في حالة فشل أو عدم اقلاع نظام ويندوز الموجود على القرص الصلب، يمكنك الآن تنصيب برنامج اسوس بارتشن ماستر مباشرة على نظام ويندوز و العمل على تقسيم القرص الصلب في خطوات سريعة مع تحديد المساحة التي ترغب بها لكل قسم، البرنامج ضروري جدا لمن يحب اعادة تهيئة و تقسيم الهارد ديسك مباشرة من نظام ويندوز، يمكنك مجانا تحميل و تجربة نسختك من برنامج اسوس بارتشن ماستر لتقسيم القرص الصلب بآخر اصدار. 
As Partition Magic alternative, EASEUS Partition Master Home Edition is a FREE ALL-IN-ONE partition solution and disk management utility. It allows you to extend partition (especially for system drive), manage disk space easily, settle low disk space problem on MBR and GUID partition table (GPT) disk. Resize/Move partition Extend system drive Copy disk & partition Merge partition Split partition Redistribute free space Convert dynamic disk Recover partition         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Eraser 6.2.0.2970
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
7.95MB   
برنامج قوي في حماية بياناتك و سريتك و ذلك بمسح جميع اثارك في استخدام الجهاز و تصفحك للانترنت و المزيد من الوظائف التي تضمن لك سرية تامة في استخدامك لجهاز الكمبيوتر بحيث يمكنك بواسطة هذا البرنامج حذف جميع آثار التطبيقات التي قمة بهـا مثل كلمـات المرور و بيانات بنكية و المواقع التي قمة بزيارتها و البريد الالكتروني و جميع الامور التي قمة بها على شبكة الانترنت كما يمكنك تنظيف الجهاز من الملفات المؤقتة و الكوكيز و حذف الملفات من جذورها و لا يستطيع اي احد استعادتها بواسطة برامج استعادة المحذوفات و البرنامج يوفر لك السرية الكالملة في استخدامك للجهـاز و تصفحك للانترنت و مراقبة حساباتك البنكية و هذا آخر اصدار للبرنامج حتى الآن و بعدة تحسينات جديدة. 
Eraser is an advanced security tool for Windows which allows you to completely remove sensitive data from your hard drive by overwriting it several times with carefully selected patterns. When you delete a file, the operating system does not really remove the file from the disk; it only removes the reference of the file from the file system table. The file remains on the disk until another file is created over it, and even after that, it might be possible to recover data by studying the magnetic fields on the disk platter surface. There are several problems in secure file removal, mostly caused by the use of write cache, construction of the hard disk and the use of data encoding. These problems have been taken into consideration when Eraser was designed, and because of this intuitive design and a simple user interface, you can safely and easily erase private data from your hard drive.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## لهلوبة الشرق

Free Mp3 Wma Converter    لماذا قد تحتاج الى تحميل برنامج تحويل الصوتيات الى mp3 والاجابة هى ان كلنا لديه تعامل مع الصوتيات ولديه مشغلات معينه لكن البعض يحب التعامل مع صيغة معينة متوافقه مع المشغل الخاص بك حتى لا تسبب اى مشكلات حتى لو كنتم حريصين على استخدام الملفات الصوتيه التي تتوافق مع مشغلكم فقط الذى ربما يكون على الهاتف النقال الخاص بكم او على جهاز الكمبيوتر او اى جهاز يدعم تشغيل الصوتيات، إلا أنكم ستحتاجون في وقت من الأوقات إلى برنامج تحويل الصوتيات الى mp3 كامل حتى يساعدكم على تحويل هذه الملفات الخاصه بكم الى الصيغة التى تتوافق مع المشغل الذى تستخدمونه ولكن ما هذا البرنامج الذى يمكنه القيام بهذه المهمه وبسهولة حتى يستطيع جميع المستخدمين التعامل معه والاجابه هنا هى برنامج Free Mp3 Wma Converter الذى يتميز بمميزات عدة اهمها سرعته فى عملية تحويل الملفات الصوتية الى صيغة Mp3 ودون الضغط على موارد الكمبيوتر وقد يجد المستخدمين ان هذا البرنامج يتمتع بواجهة بسيطة وكذلك هو بسيط للغايه ولكن مميزات البرنامج تجبر المستخدم الا ينخدعوا ببساطه واجهة البرنامج او حتى بعد تحميل برنامج Free Mp3 Wma Converter ومحاولة تنصيبه فيجدون ان تنصيبه سهل للغايه واستخدامه سلس ايضـاً  حمل من هنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Eudora 8.0.0 Beta 9
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
9.49MB   
حمل برنامج ايدورا الاصدار الجديد من البرنامج المميز شبيه أوتلوك بحيث يربط حسابك في البرنامج ويكون محطة لآرسال واستقبال الرسائل عبر الانترنت بكل سهولة ويسر   
Eudora is the best email program for people who get lots of email. If you're not one of those people now, you will be soon. So, take control of your email before it takes control of you. Eudora is more than a way to send and receive messages - it's a powerful email management tool with features to increase your productivity and enhance your communications.     ScamWatch combats "phishing" schemes that use disguised URL's to gather personal information. Eudora now detects if the URL in the link differs suspiciously from the host name and warns you to exercise caution before making the connection. Version 8 of is now open source and based on Thunderbird.  The Penelope project's intention is to join the Eudora&#194;® user experience with the Mozilla platform. We intend to produce a version of Eudora that is open source and based on Mozilla and Thunderbird. It's *not* our intention to compete with Thunderbird; rather, we want to complement it. We are committed to both preserving the Eudora user experience and to maintaining maximum compatibility, for both developers and users, with Thunderbird. It is our goal to build a single development community around Thunderbird and Eudora, so that both mailers advance faster than they previously have.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Event Log Explorer 4.5
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
4.75MB   
برنامج ايفنت لوج اكسبلورر Event Log Explorer  برنامج تحليل ومراقبة اداء النظام ، يمتلك هذا التطبيق العديد من الخصائص والادوات لعمل تقييم اداء وفحص النظام بشكل افضل ، لتتمكن من كشف الاخطاء بشكل مبكر واصلاحها كما يتميز بالسرعة والسهولة في الاستخدام ويعرض تقرير بشكل واضح.  
Event Log Explorer™ is an effective software solution for viewing, monitoring and analyzing events recorded in Security, System, Application and another logs of Microsoft Windows NT/2000/XP/2003 operating systems. Event Log Explorer greatly extends standard Windows Event Viewer monitoring functionality and brings many new features. Multiple-document or tabbed-document user interface depending on user preferences. Favorites computers and their logs are grouped into a tree. Event descriptions and binary data are in the log window. Quick Filter feature allows you to filter event log in a couple of mouse clicks. Compatibility with well-known event knowledgebases (EventID.com and Microsoft knowledgebase). Color coding by Event ID. Print and export to different formats.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

FastPictureViewer 1.9 Build 351 (32-bit)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
35.62MB   
 هذا البرنامج من الأدوات القوية جدا لتصفح الصور ، حيث أنه يتميز بصغر حجمه ، كما أنه يقوم بعرض الصور بملئ الشاشة fullscreen او عرضها بنافذة ويندوز adjustable window . 
البرنامج يساعدكم بتسريع عملية تصفح الصور ويتميز بواجهة بسيطة وسهلة التعامل . 
من وظائف البرنامج أنه يستطيع عرض صور كثيرة جدا بمقاسات صغيرة لتسهيل عملية تصفح الصور ومشاهدة صورك بكل سهولة ، كما أنه يساعدك على العمل بسرعة كبيرة والأستفادة من معالجات multi-core / multi-processor لأداء السريع والمميز . 
FastPictureViewer, an image viewer designed for photographers. Now with powerful workflow tools helping to automate file management duties like copy, move, delete, save-for-web and more. Fastest RAW viewer ever. Period. Instant zooming to 100% view, for quick sharpness checks. Best in industry! RGB histogram, EXIF shooting data and Adobe XMP Rating/Label/Urgency instant display. Instantaneous display of the next image in line (when computer resources allows). Instant industry-standard Adobe XMP compatible rating and tagging. Fast tethered shooting through MTP/PTP. Tether a Nikon D3S or D3X in 64 bit, today! Supports most common image formats, including Adobe DNG, plus specialists formats such as OpenEXR, DDS, PNM and more, through separately installable image codecs. This is the 32-bit version.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Feed Demon 4.5.0.0
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
3.90MB   
برنامج Feed Demon  يقرأ ويجلب ويوفر لك اخبار من مواقع الاخبار وغير الاخبار اذا كنت من المهتمين بالاخبار او جديد مايقدمه موقع كذا مثال لديك برنامج Feed Demon  وتريد ان تحصل على اخبار او جديد ابحث عن ملف rss وتقوم باضافته للبرنامج وهو تلقائي سيوفر لك الجديد في هذا الموقع ولن تحتاج لزيارة اى موقع الا لتحميل برنامج او شيء ونفس الشيء مع موقع الجزيرة والعربية واى موقع كان في الانترنت سواء كان عربيا او اجنبيا ستجد انك تستفيد منه بدون ان تزوره وهذه خدمة رائعه ومميزه للجميع فهذا البرنامج العملاق قارىء الاخبار من جميع المواقع العربية والاجنبيه . 
Looking for a great way to view and manage your RSS feeds from your desktop? Look no further than FeedDemon, the most popular Windows RSS reader. Bring the power of RSS right to your Windows desktop with FeedDemon News Aggregator: Get your news and information instantly. Customize the way you read and organize feeds. Download podcasts to your iPod or Windows Media Player. The "Panic Button" detects when you have a ton of unread items and offers to mark them (or a subset of them) as read The easy-to-use interface makes it a snap to stay informed with the latest news and information. You can completely customize the way feeds are organized and displayed. Set up custom news watches based on keywords or use the powerful search to find articles. You can even download podcasts and audio files and have them show up on your portable audio device. In addition, FeedDemon synchronizes with NewsGator Online and the rest of the NewsGator RSS Suite. The software is pre-configured with dozens of feeds, so you can unleash the power of RSS right away.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

FeedReader 3.14
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
5.56MB   
برنامج Feed Reader قارىء ملفات RSS فهو يمكنك من الحصول على آخر التحديثات من أي موقع تريده بشكل مستمر وبدون تعب منك وبدون الدخول على الموقع نفسه فقط أضف ملف التغذية للمواقع الذي تريد متابعتها إلى البرنامج وسوف يصلك جديد هذه المواقع ، البرنامج مفيد جداً وسهل الإستخدام يقدم لك طريقة سهلة وسريعة جداً لمتابعة المواقع التي تهتم بها بدون زيارتها قم بتحميله وتجربته . 
Feedreader is the most robust, highly-functional personal aggregation solution on the market today. It dynamically reads, collects, and organizes syndicated Web content, and seamlessly delivers it directly to user desktops. With Feedreader, you have instant, convenient access to the up-to-the-minute news you need, without information overload. Feedreader automatically downloads updates from your favorite Web sites. So, it eliminates the need for you to constantly monitor multiple Web pages, while allowing you to immediately identify and retrieve new articles - no matter how long you've been away from your desk. Feedreader provides cutting-edge features in an intuitive, user-friendly environment. Even non-technical users can view comprehensive, consolidated information from across the Internet - faster and easier than ever before. FeedReader was open source until version 2.9 and continues to be freeware from version 3.0 onwards.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Fences 2.13
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
8.98MB     
البرنامج خاص بتنظيم الايقونات حسب رغبة المستعمل 
كتقسيم الايقونات الى فئات معينة 
Fences is a program that helps you organize your desktop, and can hide your icons when they're not in use. A "Fence", a term coined by this program, is an icon group on your desktop. Fences is an add-on to your desktop, not a replacement. Rope off your desktop Fences allows you to create shaded areas on your desktop that you can place icons in. You can label them however you wish, and move/resize them anywhere on the desktop. Pre-included layouts help speed the process for new users. See your wallpaper again! Quickly hide & show all your icons with an easy double-click Double click blank space on your desktop, and all your icons will fade out. Double click again, and theyâ€™ll return. We think this feature is so useful and unique, that weâ€™ve applied for a patent on it. You can even pick icons and individual Fences to exclude! No longer free since v2.00         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## لهلوبة الشرق

CloneDVD 2.9.3.3   حمل من هنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

FastPictureViewer 1.9 Build 351 (64-bit)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
36.53MB   
 هذا البرنامج من الأدوات القوية جدا لتصفح الصور ، حيث أنه يتميز بصغر حجمه ، كما أنه يقوم بعرض الصور بملئ الشاشة fullscreen او عرضها بنافذة ويندوز adjustable window . 
البرنامج يساعدكم بتسريع عملية تصفح الصور ويتميز بواجهة بسيطة وسهلة التعامل . 
من وظائف البرنامج أنه يستطيع عرض صور كثيرة جدا بمقاسات صغيرة لتسهيل عملية تصفح الصور ومشاهدة صورك بكل سهولة ، كما أنه يساعدك على العمل بسرعة كبيرة والأستفادة من معالجات multi-core / multi-processor لأداء السريع والمميز . 
FastPictureViewer, an image viewer designed for photographers. Now with powerful workflow tools helping to automate file management duties like copy, move, delete, save-for-web and more. Fastest RAW viewer ever. Period. Instant zooming to 100% view, for quick sharpness checks. Best in industry! RGB histogram, EXIF shooting data and Adobe XMP Rating/Label/Urgency instant display. Instantaneous display of the next image in line (when computer resources allows). Instant industry-standard Adobe XMP compatible rating and tagging. Fast tethered shooting through MTP/PTP. Tether a Nikon D3S or D3X in 64 bit, today! Supports most common image formats, including Adobe DNG, plus specialists formats such as OpenEXR, DDS, PNM and more, through separately installable image codecs. This is the 64-bit version.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Fresh View 8.40
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
2.01MB   
تحميل برنامج Fresh View فريش فيو لتنظيم عرض ملفات الميديا مثل الصور والصوتيات والفيديو وارشفتها وعرضها بشكل جميل ومرتب , استخدم برنامج فرش فيو Fresh View لمشاهدة الافلام والاستماع الى الموسيقي وعرض سلايد الصور وتحويل الصور من صيغة الى اخرى وطباعة وانشاء البومات html لاستخدامها في مواقع الانترنت والكثير . 
Fresh View gives you the ability to organize and view multimedia files (images, audio, video). Watch movies, listen to music, and view graphics in a slide show. Image files in a folder can be displayed using a number of views, including a thumbnail view that lets you quickly see what your images are without having to open them. You can convert graphics from one type to another, print, and even create an HTML album. This easy-to-use software supports 86 different formats (more and more added regularly).         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

HandBrake 0.10.2
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
15.26MB   
برنامج HandBrake النسخة الجديدة لنسخ وتحويل انساق الفيديو المختلفة وهو برنامج مجاني مفتوح المصدر , يتوفر لمستخدمي ويندوز ومستخدمي الماك وهناك نسخة من البرنامج لنظام ليونكس , وظيفة البرنامج بسيطة وهو انه يقوم بتحول صيغ الفيديو (نهايات الفيديو) مثل DVD , MP4 , MPEG ,MPEG-4 .الخ. 
النسخة الجديدة تم تطويرها وتحديثها لمدة سنة كاملة , شملت الكثير من التحسينات والتطويرات , يتفوق البرنامج على الكثير من برامج تحويل صيغ الفيديو الاخرى لما يحتويه من مميزات كأنجاز العمل بوقت اسرع , عدم التسبب بضغط كبير للجهاز , دقة العمل والجودة في الصورة والصوت عند الانتهاء من العمل , ننصح باستخدام البرنامج للجميع فهو متوافق مع جميع انظمة التشغيل وحجمه صغير 
HandBrake is an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded DVD to MPEG-4 converter, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. Supported sources: HandBrake is not limited to DVDs: it will now accept practically any type of video as a source. Outputs: File format: MP4, MKV, AVI or OGM Video: MPEG-4 or H.264 (1 or 2 passes or constant quantizer/rate encoding) Audio: AAC, MP3, Vorbis or AC-3 pass-through (supports encoding of several audio tracks) Misc features: Chapter selection Basic subtitle support (burned into the picture) Integrated bitrate calculator Picture deinterlacing, cropping and scaling Grayscale encoding         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

HTC Sync 3.3.63
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
158.03MB   
قامت htc بإطلاق تحديث على برنامج HTC Sync المتوفر لمجموعة من الأجهزة التي تقدم تجربة HTC الكاملة مع واجهة Sense.
النسخة رقم 3.0 تقدم تحديثاً كبيراً عن سابقتها. في السابق كان التطبيق يسمح بمزامنة جهات الاتصال والمفكرة فقط,
أما مع هذا التحديث الجديد فصار البرنامج يدعم مزامنة الموسيقى (عن طريق المجلدات أو عن طريق iTunes),
ومزامنة الصور والفيديو والمستندات والعناوين المفضلة bookmarks أيضاً بين نظام الويندوز والهاتف.
كما قدمت النسخة الجديدة واجهات أجمل وأكثر جاذبية وإمكانية تنصيب التطبيقات من البرنامج مباشرةً. هذه النسخة تدعم الأجهزة التالية:
HTC Desire, DROID ERIS, DROID INCREDIBLE, HTC Aria, HTC EVO, myTouch 3G Slide 
HTC Sync is a free tool to synchronize your media files between your HTC phone (for example Android) and your desktop computer. Other than media files (photos, music and videos) you can also transfer your contacts and calendar entries between your smartphone and PC. HTC Sync includes a photo management tool to organize and edit, for example crop and rotate, your pictures. The music player allows importing playlists from iTunes and Windows Media Player, as well as creating your own playlists that can be synced with your phone. Once setup, browser bookmarks, contacts and calendar synchronize automatically every time your phone and computer are connected. Finally, the data on your PC synced with HTC Sync serves as a backup should you lose your phone.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

IcoFX 2.12.1
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
8.85MB   
برنامج IcoFX لتحرير الايقونات. محرر أيقونات مجاني يضم العديد من المميزات مثل التأتيرات متعددة و التحكم في قياس و أبعاد الصور و الألوان و الوضوح و غيرها الكثير من الأدوات لتحرير كامل لأيقوناتك 
IcoFX is an all-in-one solution for icon creation, extraction and editing. With a wealth of tools and more than 40 effects at your fingertips, there's virtually no limit to the icons you can create. You can easily convert your favorite images into icons, or icons into images. IcoFX gives you the possibility to create icon libraries or change icons inside exe files. Create a favicon for your website or blog. With IcoFX you can extract icons from other files, including Windows Vista and Windows 7 files. You can easily work with multiple files using the batch processing capability of IcoFX.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

ImgBurn 2.5.8.0
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
3.31MB   
تحميل برنامج ImgBurn  لنسخ وحرق الاسطوانات برنامج ImgBurn  من افضل برامج نسخ اقراص بصيغ صورية  للسيدي والدي في دي CD/DVD اهم صيغ النسخ الصورية BIN, CUE, DI, DVD, GI, IMG, ISO, MDS, NRG and PDI برنامج ImgBurn مهم ومجاني لنسخ ملفات صور ذاتية الإقلاع لكل انواع السيدي و ال دي في دي CD/DVD يمكنه ان يعمل لك نسخ صورية من العديد من صيغ الدي في دي والسيدي CD/DVD يمكنك ان تستفيد من برنامج ImgBurn  باستخدام الزر الايمن للفارة عند  الاحتياج له. برنامج ImgBurn 2.5.7.0 مجانى لنسخ الإسطوانات يقوم بنسخ الإسطونات إلى ملف أيزو أو تنسيقات أخرى ويقوم بحرق ملفات الأيزو إلى إسطوانات أو تنسيقات أخرى يدعم أنواع كثيرة من الملفات 
ImgBurn is a lightweight CD / DVD / HD DVD / Blu-ray burning application that everyone should have in their toolkit! It has several 'Modes', each one for performing a different task: Read - Read a disc to an image file Build - Create an image file from files on your computer or network         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

InfraRecorder 0.53 (32-bit)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
3.96MB   
 برنامج InfraRecorder لحرق الاسطوانات في شكل صورها كملفات فيدو وصوت وكلفات قراءه رائع بمعني الكلمه ويعتبر اسهل برنامج للاستخدام تابعو الشرح
بعد تثبيت البرنامج اضغط على ACTIONS واختار BURN IMAGE بتفتح معك صفحة ثانية بعد
وضع السيدي اضغط موافق OK وبس وخلية يحرق القرص وهذه صور للشرح
اضغط على ACTIONS
واختار BURN IMAGE
اضغط موافق OK وبس بعد وضع السيدي 
InfraRecorder is a free CD/DVD burning solution for Microsoft Windows. It offers a wide range of powerful features; all through an easy to use application interface and Windows Explorer integration.    InfraRecorder is released under GPL version 3.   Features Create custom data, audio and mixed-mode projects and record them to physical discs as well as disc images. Supports recording to dual-layer DVDs. Blank (erase) rewritable discs using four different methods. Record disc images (ISO and BIN/CUE). Fixate discs (write lead-out information to prevent further data from being added to the disc). Scan the SCSI/IDE bus for devices and collect information about their capabilities. Create disc copies, on the fly and using a temporary disc image. Import session data from multi-session discs and add more sessions to them. Display disc information. Save audio and data tracks to files (.wav, .wma, .ogg, .mp3 and .iso).         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Inno Setup 5.5.6
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
1.85MB   
برنامج رائع واسهل ما استخدمته وهو لعمل ملفات التنصيب أي لتحويل ملفاتك الى برنامج من صيغة EXE بكل سهولة والذي يميزه بأنه مجاني حاصل على 5 نجوم وعلى عدة جوائز . 
Inno Setup is a free installer for Windows programs. First introduced in 1997, Inno Setup today rivals and even surpasses many commercial installers in feature set and stability. Key features: Support for all versions of Windows in use today: Vista, XP, 2008, 2003, 2000, Me, 98, 95, and NT 4.0. (No service packs are required.) Extensive support for installation of 64-bit applications on the 64-bit editions of Windows. Both the x64 and Itanium architectures are supported. (On the Itanium architecture, Service Pack 1 or later is required on Windows Server 2003 to install in 64-bit mode.) Supports creation of a single EXE to install your program for easy online distribution. Disk spanning is also supported. Standard Windows 2000/XP-style wizard interface. Customizable setup types, e.g. Full, Minimal, Custom. Complete uninstall capabilities. Installation of files:   Includes integrated support for "deflate", bzip2, and 7-Zip LZMA file compression. The installer has the ability to compare file version info, replace in-use files, use shared file counting, register DLL/OCX's and type libraries, and install fonts. Creation of shortcuts anywhere, including in the Start Menu and on the desktop. Creation of registry and .INI entries. Integrated Pascal scripting engine. Support for multilingual installs. Support for passworded and encrypted installs. Silent install and uninstall. Full source code is available (Borland Delphi 2.0-5.0).         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

IntelliType Pro 8.2
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
13.24MB   
برنامج IntelliType Pro ، لتغيير اعدادات الويندوز. مع IntelliType برو البرمجيات لوحة المفاتيح ، يمكنك تخصيص السمات الفريدة الخاصة بك مايكروسوفت ® لوحة المفاتيح لتناسب احتياجاتك. مفاتيح كثيرة يمكن أن يعاد تخصيصها لفتح برنامج أو ملف أو صفحة ويب ، أو لتنفيذ أوامر مثل البحث ، إظهار سطح المكتب ، أو أي تطبيق آخر وظائف محددة. 
يمكنك أيضا تعطيل مفاتيح الصحافة بالصدفة كنت في بعض الأحيان ، مثل كابس لوك ، وتعديل إعدادات لوحة المفاتيح ، مثل تحديث التمرير الأفقي وظيفة تقريب المنزلق. IntelliType برو البرمجيات حتى بالعروض المقدمة تطبيق الدعم ، وكذلك القياسات الحيوية لدعم الإدارة المتقدمة الهوية. إذا كان لديك لوحة مفاتيح بلوتوث ، وسوف تحتاج إلى أن يكون ويندوز إكس بي مع حزمة الخدمة 2 تثبيت. 
برامج دوت كوم يوفر عنك عناء البحث في المواقع الأخرى ويؤمن لك برامج آمنة وخالية من الفيروسات . 
With IntelliType Pro keyboard software, you can customize the unique features of your Microsoft keyboard to fit your needs. Many keys can be reassigned to open a program, file or Web page, or to perform commands such as Find, Show Desktop, or other application-specific functions. You can also disable keys you sometimes press accidentally, such as CAPS LOCK, and modify keyboard settings, such as updated horizontal scrolling and zoom slider functionality. IntelliType Pro software even offers extended application support, as well as biometrics support for advanced identity management. If you have a Bluetooth keyboard, you will need to have Windows XP with Service Pack 2 installed.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## لهلوبة الشرق

CrossLoop 2.82    حمل من هنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

InfraRecorder 0.53 (64-bit)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
3.96MB   
 برنامج InfraRecorder لحرق الاسطوانات في شكل صورها كملفات فيدو وصوت وكلفات قراءه رائع بمعني الكلمه ويعتبر اسهل برنامج للاستخدام تابعو الشرح
بعد تثبيت البرنامج اضغط على ACTIONS واختار BURN IMAGE بتفتح معك صفحة ثانية بعد
وضع السيدي اضغط موافق OK وبس وخلية يحرق القرص وهذه صور للشرح
اضغط على ACTIONS
واختار BURN IMAGE
اضغط موافق OK وبس بعد وضع السيدي 
InfraRecorder is a free CD/DVD burning solution for Microsoft Windows. It offers a wide range of powerful features; all through an easy to use application interface and Windows Explorer integration.    InfraRecorder is released under GPL version 3.   Features Create custom data, audio and mixed-mode projects and record them to physical discs as well as disc images. Supports recording to dual-layer DVDs. Blank (erase) rewritable discs using four different methods. Record disc images (ISO and BIN/CUE). Fixate discs (write lead-out information to prevent further data from being added to the disc). Scan the SCSI/IDE bus for devices and collect information about their capabilities. Create disc copies, on the fly and using a temporary disc image. Import session data from multi-session discs and add more sessions to them. Display disc information. Save audio and data tracks to files (.wav, .wma, .ogg, .mp3 and .iso).         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

IntelliPoint 8.2
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
19.00MB   
برنامج IntelliPoint برنامج مجاني في اضافة لمسة جميله علي الماوس و اضافة اي شكل جديد عليه يمكنك هذا البرنامج من تخصيص أزرار الماوس بالشكل الذى يلائم احتياجاتك.فمثلا يمكنك تخصيص اختصارات للوحة المفاتيح أو أوامر معينة للأزرار اليمنى و اليسرى للماوس و حتى العجلة الدوارة - هذه الاوامر مثل التراجع أو الاغلاق أو حتى وظيفة معينة داخل برنامج ما 
IntelliPoint software enables you to customize the unique features of your Microsoft mouse. You can reassign mouse buttons to perform commands, shortcuts, and application-specific functions. You can also modify mouse settings, such as pointer speed and updated horizontal scrolling. IntelliPoint software enables you to customize the unique features of your Microsoft mouse to fit your needs. With IntelliPoint mouse software, you can reassign each mouse button - including the wheel button - to perform a command or keyboard shortcut, like Undo, Close, or an application-specific function. You can also modify mouse settings, such as pointer speed and updated horizontal scrolling. IntelliPoint 6.1 and newer even offers biometrics support for advanced identity management. If you have a Bluetooth mouse or keyboard, you will need to have Windows XP with Service Pack 2 installed.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

IZArc 4.2.0.3564
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
4.91MB   
برنامج مجانى لضغط وفك الملفات يدعم جميع الصيغ المعروفة هو برنامج مميز وسهل الاستخدام ولديه مميزات غير موجودة فى برامج الضغط الاخرى . مميزات البرنامج : *خاصية (إختبار/فحص) الملفات المضغوطة، واكتشاف الملفات المعطوبة. *ميزة معرفة الملف المفقود بمجرد دخول الجزء part1. ( سأوضحها بالشرح بالأسفل). *مجاني: لا يحتاج الى كراك او غيره . *البرنامج يدعم صيغ كثيرة جداً من صيغ الضغط : IZArc يدعم التنسيقات التالية : 7ZIP، ACE، AR، ARC، ARJ، BGA (GZA)، BH، CAB، CPIO، ديبيان، ENC، GCA، GZ، HA، JAR، LHA، LHZ، MBF، MIM، PAK، PK3، RAR، RPM، TAR ، TAZ، TBZ، TGZ، UUE، XXE، YZ1، Z، ZIP وZOO *تستطيع فتح الملفات المأخوذة من CD بصيغ ISO, BIN, CDI and NRG. *يستطيع تحويل الصيغ من [ BIN to ISO ] و [ NRG to ISO ]. *تستطيع إختيار برنامج حماية ليفحص لك الملفات فور دخولها. 
IZArc is a freeware archive utility supporting many archive formats like: 7-ZIP, A, ACE, ARC, ARJ, B64, BH, BIN, BZ2, BZA, C2D, CAB, CDI, CPIO, DEB, ENC, GCA, GZ, GZA, HA, IMG, ISO, JAR, LHA, LIB, LZH, MDF, MBF, MIM, NRG, PAK, PDI, PK3, RAR, RPM, TAR, TAZ, TBZ, TGZ, TZ, UUE, WAR, XXE, YZ1, Z, ZIP, ZOO. With a modern easy-to-use interface, IZArc provides support for most compressed and encoded files, as well as access to many powerful features and tools. It allows you to drag and drop files from and to Windows Explorer, create and extract archives directly in Windows Explorer, create multiple archives spanning disks, creating self-extracting archives, repair damaged zip archives, converting from one archive type to another, view and write comments and many more. IZArc has also build-in multilanguage support. If you need to send large files to your colleagues, friends or customers who may not have archiving tool you can easily create self-extracting archive that can be extracted by simple double click. IZArc can be configured to run your preferred Anti-Virus scanner when you open any archives. It also supports 256-bit AES encryption to secure your data.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ايجى ستارز

Kindle for PC 1.13.1 Build 42052
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Size
41.32MB   
هذا البرنامج رائع فى قراءة الكتب من على الكومبيتر يحتوى ايضا على كتب داخل البرنامح يمكنك تنزيل من على الانترنت كتب لقرائتها قرائتة اتوماتيكية(البرنامج مجانى) 
Kindle for PC is a free application that lets you read Kindle books on your PC. Read Kindle Books on Your Computer Get the best reading experience available on your PC. No Kindle required. Access your Kindle books even if you don't have your Kindle with you. Automatically synchronizes your last page read and annotations between devices with Whispersync. Create bookmarks and view the annotations you created on your Kindle.         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

